# Eh... My Anko/Naru/Hina Series Ending Fan Fic



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok this Fanfic is going to start from Yondaime (Arashi Uzumaki in this fanfic)'s last day. There will be a lot of Anko flashbacks throughout the story but the first seen is Arashi's point of view. It's gonna be a long ass scene but it will take a week to finish, especially with all the homework I've been putting off. I'll post it in pieces, but you'll know when the scene ends.



> *Stuff in this fic.*
> ~ The Yondaime's last day
> ~ Big Naruto Vs. Sasuke Fight
> ~ Naruto's childhood in the eyes of Anko
> ...


Yeah, this is not just another half ass fic.
Anyway, here it is, enjoy.

	Arashi Uzumaki barely evaded his daughter’s last few jabs at his chest before increasing the amount of chakra in his legs and jumping a fair way back. “Good Anko,” he declared with a proud grin. “You’ve definitely mastered my technique.” Anko frowned and let the chirping electrical storm of chakra trailing from around her hands to where they had just been slowly fade away. As was to be expected from his daughter, Anko didn’t even appear that tired. The only sign Arashi could see was that her breathing was a little hard, and even that seemed to even out once she no longer had to use such a large degree of chakra to maintain the technique he had spent the last month and a half teaching her. He couldn’t help but be amazed at how quickly she had picked it up, especially when she was the first person other than him to do so. “I think that should be enough for today. You worked really hard after all, so you deserve a good rest.” _Pff,_ said a voice in his head._ There’s that, and then there’s the fact that if she lands many more hits like that last one that connected she’s going to have to carry *me* home._ “Come on let’s go to Ichiraku’s for some ramen.”
	Anko grinned and, in spite of himself, Arashi couldn’t bring himself to look away. Ever since that bastard Orochimaru tossed his daughter aside a few months earlier his Anko had barely ever smiled. _I swear if I ever see that treacherous monster again I’m going to tear him apart._ It had taken a lot of work but Arashi had managed to get all charges of treason against his daughter dropped, and she’d been reinstated as an active Genin. Still, a good many of Konoha’s inhabitants still saw her as a traitor, but that would fade in time. She just had to show that she wasn’t a monster like Orochimaru, even if she did know many of his more… acceptable… techniques. _Ugh, Snakes._ He forced himself not to shudder.
	“Father?” Arashi started a little. He must have zoned out briefly as Anko had moved over to him and was looking at him with a slightly worried expression. “Is something wrong you look… well a little angry.” Her tone and expression suddenly became more anxious and misrible. “Did I do something wrong. I-.”
	“No!” Arashi exclaimed, quickly kneeling down and putting his hands lightly on his daughter’s shoulders. “No. _You’ve done nothing wrong._” His tone when he said this was a bit too forceful, enough so that Anko actually flinched a little and looked away. Hoping he could make up for it he lightly squeezed her shoulders, causing her to look back at him, and smiled. “It’s nothing, I was just suddenly reminded of an irritating problem the council has got me working on. Sorry to make you worry.” Anko seemed reassured. She smiled, and nodded a little. Feeling he had done enough, for the moment at least, Arashi flashed a grin and stood up. “Come on, the ramen is on me.” They started walking out of the training area.
	“It had better be,” replied Anko with a bit of a smug smirk. “I have no money.”
	“Well then I’ll have to assign you some missions then won’t I?”
	“That is you job, Hokage,” she retorted playfully.
	Arashi groaned slightly. “I wish is was my only one. I’m so sick of paperwork.” He glanced down at Anko and smirked. “Honestly if I have see my own signature on another dotted line I think I’m going to-.”
	“Father?” Anko interrupted softly.
	Arashi thought for a moment that Anko was going to stop, for an instant it looked like she had. She didn’t though and she managed to smoothly keep pace with him so he simply replied, “Yes?”
“This Jutsu,” said Anko a bit uncertainly. “It seems a lot like your old student’s. It’s like Kakashi’s technique, the… Chidori, I think. Did you make it to counter his or-?”
“Ah! No.” Like before, he spoke so forcefully that his daughter recoiled a little. He tried to use a milder tone when he went on to explain. “Actually he designed his Chidori cause, like the Rasengan, he couldn’t learn my (I’m working on finding an English to Japanese (in English alphabet translator for the name of the technique). But I suppose it would be the natural counter to his Chidori.”
	“So then I could probably take Kakashi right now couldn’t I?” Anko looked up at him hopefully with more than slight gleam in her eyes.
	Arashi grinned encouragingly. “Maybe,” he replied, trying not to seem too evasive. Anko smiled. The truth was she could have ‘taken’ Kakashi before he started training her a few months earlier. While Orochimaru was an evil monster, he was by no means weak, nor a bad teacher. Still… He forced himself not to shudder again. _Snakes._ “Come on, I bet if we hurry we can be the old man’s first customers.”


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 9, 2006)

Good fanfic first to post! YEA but yea its pretty good it would be better to divide it more so the ideas dun get mashed up and the spelling this time was pretty good better than mines...lol


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> it would be better to divide it more so the ideas dun get mashed up


Huh? I don't understand.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 9, 2006)

nice, so if anko is a genin(meaning young) meaning naruto isnt born yet.

OOOOORRRRRRR

Anko is the same age as nauto and the other which is very cool


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> nice, so if anko is a genin(meaning young) meaning naruto isnt born yet.
> 
> OOOOORRRRRRR
> 
> Anko is the same age as nauto and the other which is very cool


She's his sister.... duhr 12 years older.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 9, 2006)

AND SHES A GENIN. oh wait she was with orochimaru and cudnt take the test?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> AND SHES A GENIN. oh wait she was with orochimaru and cudnt take the test?


THIS IS MY STORY SO FUCK OFF! (j/k) I MAKE THE RULES GOD DAMNIT (ok so really some dick head japanese guy does) BUT STILL!!! GRRR.
Naw, Kidding. I figure she was a friggin prodegy, like sasuke, cause they call her that a lot. And being the hokage's daughter. Actually, think Itachi's timeline.
That's if you think she's too young. I like yours for how she isn't too old.
Personally I think the Naruto ages are borderline inconsistant. Kakashi seems too young right now. At the start of this fic he's like, um, 15 I think. The hokage would have quit being a sensei when he became hokage. No telling how long that's been going on.  He could be new I guess. Anko does seem too young to have been taken away by Orochimaru. It's just shotty time keeping, and it fucks up Anko's chances at being Naruto's mum, which would rock. Cause with a fish net shirt and that package their has to be a reason why she's single. (Kidding)

By the way anyone who gets me a way to translate English to Japanese (in English alphabet) gets a reward.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 9, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> THIS IS MY STORY SO FUCK OFF!



dude i almost cried when i saw that


----------



## maxhrk (Oct 9, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> dude i almost cried when i saw that




you forget that that write fanfiction can alter the timeline or whatever.. Anko could be same age as naruto or whatever.. for god's sake it's fanfiction.. it's AU(alternative universe or whatever). 

so it is not same universe you are looking at anyway. heh.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

maxhrk said:
			
		

> you forget that that write fanfiction can alter the timeline or whatever.. Anko could be same age as naruto or whatever.. for god's sake it's fanfiction.. it's AU(alternative universe or whatever).
> 
> so it is not same universe you are looking at anyway. heh.


Well, unless I were to start from the very beginning, and redo the entire spheil, I don't like to mess with too much stuff that's set in stone. (That will be my next fan fic by the way) Anyway I don't want Anko the same age as Naruto. If I change her age (and I will for my next ff) I'll do it to make her his mum.  You're right though.

Also I'm trying to satisfy myself with a good ending for the series before the makers of the actual series fuck it up. That way I won't dub their way such a fuck up when it comes.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 9, 2006)

maxhrk said:
			
		

> you forget that that write fanfiction can alter the timeline or whatever.. Anko could be same age as naruto or whatever.. for god's sake it's fanfiction.. it's AU(alternative universe or whatever).
> 
> so it is not same universe you are looking at anyway. heh.



Dude i was just unsure about her age, i didnt say he was stupid or he cudnt do that or anything. i just wasnt sure about wat was going on thats all.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yo, who's the person in this picture Maxhrk.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok here's the next bit. I'm fucking psychotic with names, they must be perfect or ()ed explainations are better. It's annoying but, It could be a while before I stumble opinion sufficiant knowledge about japanese names to name Naruto's mother. Suggestions are welcome. I'll probably use the first decent one I hear. Anyway, here it is.

	Considering how early in the morning it was, there was no wonder that they were the first there. In fact, they got there just as Teuchi was opening up. “Yondaime!” Exclaimed the old man as they came up to his stand. He was already stirring noodles in one of his big pots. “And Anko! I’ve almost got the first batch of ramen done. I take it you’ll be wanting some?”
	“Yeah!” Arashi declared, grinning broadly and looking down at Anko. She was grinning too. She had inherited his love of ramen, and the old man was one of the only people who treated her kindly. Teuchi seemed only to judge people on what *he* saw inside of them, rather than what everyone said. _Now if only the others were more like him…_ Arashi and Anko took their seats and with little delay a steaming bowl of ramen was placed in front of each of them by Teuchi.
	Anko sniggered a little before diving at her bowl with a brief “(that word that starts with ‘I’ that they say before eating).”
Arashi was about to do the same but then, he was the hokage now. He had to be polite now and take an interest in the lives of everyone living in Konoha. “How’s Ayame?” He asked simply.
Teuchi looked up, looking briefly surprised. “My daughter?” He asked with the hint of an embarrassed blush. _A blush!_ “Oh she’s fine. She doesn’t want to be a ninja though. She’d rather enter my um… field.”
“That’s great!” Arashi said brightly. “After all, the world needs great ramen chefs like you Teuchi.”
“I suppose,” the old ramen chef replied uncertainly. “But the life of a ninja would pay much better. I can’t help but wonder if she’d have a better life as one.”
“Nah,” Arashi replied dismissively. “A ninja’s pay is much larger than that of a chef, but a ninja’s work is also much more dangerous, and it’s hard for the parents.” Anko stopped drinking the soup from her ramen and slowly lowered the bowl to the table. “It’s hard not to worry when your child is off on a mission doing god knows what. They could die and you might never know how or why, and that’s not even always the worst of what could happen.” Arashi realized halfway through his little speech what it was probably doing to Anko. He didn’t waste time mentally kicking himself though. He just looked at his daughter and grinned. “Hey, Anko, when we’re done here I’ve got a surprise for you.”
Anko had been staring into her unfinished bowl of ramen with a dismal expression but when he said this she perked up. “What is it?” She asked hopefully.
Arashi winked a little. “It wouldn’t be a surprise if I told you now would it?” He declared more confidently then he felt. _Yeah, that and I still have to think of it. Gotta make this meal last…_
“Hokage.” Started slightly at being addressed in such a formal way. He looked up at the Teuchi in time to seem him continue. “How is your wife, (Thinking of the name…), doing? I hear that you’re expecting it to be a boy now.”
Arashi blushed a little a grinned awkwardly. “Oh, she’s doing fine,” he replied casually. “The boy’s causing her some pain though. It seems he *really* wants out.”
Teuchi laughed. “It looks like you may be in for a pretty energetic little devil then. What were you going to name him?”
Arashi shrugged. “Well my wife wanted to name him after someone in her family, like we did with Anko here. But I was kind of hoping for Naruto.”
“Naruto eh?” Asked Teuchi. With a small nod he went back to preparing more ramen. “That sounds like a fine name to me.”
“Me too,” Arashi actually jumped a little when Anko said this. He looked over at her and found she was smiling up at him. “I think Naruto would be a great name for a little brother.” Arashi couldn’t help but grin, not that he would have stopped himself if he could.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 9, 2006)

hey guys whats goin on? i decided this was a good concept and checked it out im glad i did too!  so whos gunna be with who cause why? and Hina junkie....thats orochimaru...pretty easy to tell ^^;


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 9, 2006)

the word that starts with i is "itadakimasu"


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> hey guys whats goin on? i decided this was a good concept and checked it out im glad i did too!  so whos gunna be with who cause why? and Hina junkie....thats orochimaru...pretty easy to tell ^^;


Who's orochimaru? Huh?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 9, 2006)

the person in that pic was and its orochimaru


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 9, 2006)

it dosent look like orochimaru to me. He is way more pale than that lol


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

OH! That! I think it's probably Sasuke. The hair and clothes are right for it.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 9, 2006)

I was gonna say sasuke but then i thought to myself "hmm, i dont wannalook liek a noob right now.....maybe tomorrow"


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

You saying I look like a noob buddy?


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 10, 2006)

no no no, not at all









yes


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm gonna start spreading reps around so I can give you *postive* reps.

By the way, I'll try to post some more of this fic soon. I just have to think of 'the surprise.'


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 10, 2006)

NO PlX NO +REP  me so sorry

the suprise should be a special kunai  lawl


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 10, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> NO PlX NO +REP  me so sorry
> 
> the suprise should be a special kunai  lawl


Hmm.... I donno... I need something *really* good. And since she's naruto's sister now rather than his mother and she's 12 it can't be sexual now. v.v I had such hot generally referencable ideas for that too. It would have been so hot.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 10, 2006)

ewww...........perv. lol jokes umm lemme think......................................................................................................................how about he lets her sign the toad scroll and lets he learn to summon froggys


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 10, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> ewww...........perv. lol jokes umm lemme think......................................................................................................................how about he lets her sign the toad scroll and lets he learn to summon froggys


"_Ugh... Snakes_"

I need like a treat. I already used ramen... maybe a person... (not Kakashi I'll be bashing that later.)


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 10, 2006)

oh yeah that damn orochimaru made he sign the snakes scroll, ill think more..................................................................


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 10, 2006)

I might have him "finish" teaching her the rasengan. She will know it. Cause she's Arashi's Son.
...  She *Will* Know It  ...

It'll probably just end up draining most of her chakra, so for her it'll be an absolute last resort. Kin/forbidden jutsu.

Anyway here's a 1 paragraph preview of the start of the fic once I get to the present (In the anime). I'm a long way from it, but it's interesting, and it's written already. It's also a whole Anko Point of View, cause I immeadiately switch to Naruto's Point of View after it.

	Anko Mitarashi stood hidden in the woods around one of Konoha’s training areas. She was far enough back from the edge of the trees that if the person she was watching had looked straight at her all he would have seen was foliage. There were a few things additional she could have done to mask her presence, hiding her chakra and the like. There really wasn’t any need for that though. He never seemed to notice that she was there anyway. Really, that wasn’t a good skill for a ninja to lack. With the right teacher though it was an easy enough skill to develop, and for now it suited her fine. Besides, she was going to reveal herself to the boy later anyhow, but for now she just wanted to watch.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 12, 2006)

Questions? Comments? Ideas? Anyone?
"Beular... Beular..."
I can't continue FF until I figure out the surprise. Ideas are welcome.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 12, 2006)

how about new kunai and shuriken lol some cool new ones !!!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, think how serious what she's depressed about is. Think how good the treat needs to be.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 12, 2006)

dude, if this is gonna hol dup the fanfic then itll never go any further. i cant think of shit.  how about a dildo?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 12, 2006)

I'll just work with the rasengan or something.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 12, 2006)

YAY. I LOVE U (IN A NON GAY WAY) cant wait til next update. called command and deliver.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 12, 2006)

*<----------------------------- YAY GAARA!!*

School is all that's been holding me up this week. A girl too, but never mind that. I'll get to it this weekend.

It may be a shitty Gaara but it's Gaara.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 12, 2006)

K sweet. Like my new name or u didnt notice it? lawl


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 13, 2006)

yay a new direction, so far so good. I like where you are going. u need some ideas......how about throwing a young Itachi in with young anko in a little flirtsy way. or maybe rivals.. Maybe Anko could be the only one to fully master rasengan. well if i think of any cool ideas i will let you know. 
I like how you involved Anko she was one of my favorite females. Keep it up.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 13, 2006)

How about you enter her into the dragon contract and let her summon dragons?  BTW, do you need beta-readers?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 13, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:
			
		

> How about you enter her into the dragon contract and let her summon dragons?  BTW, do you need beta-readers?


Beta What?

Heh, Dragons would be sweet, but the snake contract bit is a slight problem, besides that would be something she would have used in the anime/manga and I'm trying to finish the Naruto series how I want it finished, cause it's makers are lame.

Itachi is a little little boy right now. Not my decision, its in a manga timeline or something.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 13, 2006)

Beta-readers are people who look over your stuff before you post it for errors in spelling or grammer.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 13, 2006)

Butt Secks?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 13, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Beta-readers are people who look over your stuff before you post it for errors in spelling or grammer.



I could care less about those types of mistakes. They can be dealt with by editing and are unimportant. Do whatever you want though, but if you annoy me by nit picking the consequences will be your own fault.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 13, 2006)

yo how old would kakashi be......I got an idea but.... then again i turned into jiraiya yester day so.....its not perverted just how would you say it ummm.......


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 14, 2006)

ninetailednaruto said:


> yo how old would kakashi be......I got an idea but.... then again i turned into jiraiya yester day so.....its not perverted just how would you say it ummm.......


I think Kakashi would be about 15 in this bit so far.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok here's the next bit. I will write the 'good things' but I have to think of most of them first. Hopefully I'l post again today, but no promises.

?RASENGAN!? Anko thrust her Rasengan at the tree trunk in front of her. The rapidly swirling ball of chakra had only just made it through the bark when the entire trunk began to shatter and blow apart. Arashi and Anko had to shield their faces with their arms as the tiny shards of hard wood blew in every direction, including theirs. Once it was safe to lower their arms Anko immediately grinned, laughed, and began jumping up and down. ?I DID IT!? She yelled, among other things. After jumping and landing a few times however she stopped jumping and looked over at Arashi. ?Ha!? She said a little smugly. ?I learned that even faster than that pervert Jir- Whoah!? She wobbled a little and then began to topple over. Luckily Arashi was right next to her so he managed to catch her and bring her back to her feet.
?Careful,? he said. With Anko safely on her own feet Arashi began to let go. Unfortunately she just started to fall over again so he had to catch her again.
Anko adopted a sheepish grin. ?I guess this is a pretty draining technique for me,? she observed with a small laugh.
?For now,? agreed Arashi. ?But as you grow your chakra will grow to. Eventually you?ll be able to do this technique as easily as me.?
?That?ll be- ooh.? Anko passed out, causing Arashi to laugh. He carefully, and slowly, sat down on the hard earth of the training ground. It was the same one they had used earlier that morning. In fact they used it most mornings.
Arashi had started teaching Anko the Rasengan, as well as other techniques, shortly after he got her back from that bastard Orochimaru. He wanted to give her a treat, something to look forward to. She was so depressed, and it was about all he could think to do. His wife was better at this. Anko had learned all of the techniques very quickly, pouring all of her energy into learning them, probably so she could get her revenge against Orochimaru someday. The Sannin?s name was never mentioned though and Anko was usually very cheery. Once he realized how quickly Anko was learning the Rasengan, Arashi had started to avoid teaching Anko the rest of it technique, not because he didn?t think she could do it, but because he was worried how such a chakra draining technique would effect her dark seal. He hadn?t been able to think of any other surprise that would cheer Anko up as much though so he?d risked it. He was glad he had. The technique didn?t cause any reaction from the cursed mark, and she learned it far, far faster than he had hoped. Sure the technique had depleted most of her chakra and now he was probably going to have to wait for quite a while for Anko to wake up again, but he didn?t mind. He had plenty of good things to think about.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm quite enjoying this actually. I'd like to see a little more of Anko in private, and see a little more of how she's reacting to the curse mark and how hard she's working to try and control it/make it recede. Otherwise, I like the narration and the flow is decent. Rather good.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 15, 2006)

Steven Pinhead said:


> I'm quite enjoying this actually. I'd like to see a little more of Anko in private, and see a little more of how she's reacting to the curse mark and how hard she's working to try and control it/make it recede. Otherwise, I like the narration and the flow is decent. Rather good.


Uh... Actually the whole first bit, up to Arashi's death, is supposed to be one long Arashi point of view. There will be some Anko flashbacks later though.


----------



## Kamui the Azrael (Oct 15, 2006)

i injoy the way this is going. but it doesnt gointo what happened when she got the Curse mark,or how arashi acted? That would be coll. i leave comments on all of your FF. just giving some insight. BTW, you change fics often and leave them unfinished, try finishing some. gives a sense of closure. your fans will thank you.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah... I know I do that a lot. And I deal with the curse mark and Arashi's reaction later in one/more of Anko's point of views. These Arashi ones have a different purpose.


----------



## Kamui the Azrael (Oct 15, 2006)

so they do huh. well i look foward to seeing your utsuwa.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah they do. I mean its a simple purpose. But I don't think I should go to heavily into all of that right now.

Btw what does 'utsuwa' mean?


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Oct 15, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Uh... Actually the whole first bit, up to Arashi's death, is supposed to be one long Arashi point of view. There will be some Anko flashbacks later though.



Oh, well that's cool too. Thought I'd make a suggestion since I have no skill for constructive criticism


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 16, 2006)

Steven Pinhead said:


> Oh, well that's cool too. Thought I'd make a suggestion since I have no skill for constructive criticism



Man making suggestions, hearing what my readers like, don't like, would like to see, what they think is the kind of criticism I want. I can get more tolerable people to judge the writing, a girl friend if i ever get one or maybe a sibling. You know, someone I won't strangle for nit picking my work.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 16, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Man making suggestions, hearing what my readers like, don't like, would like to see, what they think is the kind of criticism I want. I can get more tolerable people to judge the writing, a girl friend if i ever get one or maybe a sibling. You know, someone I won't strangle for nit picking my work.



Speaking of which, when is the next one?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 16, 2006)

Not today. I forgot to do my quarter of a history project over the week end. I  have to get it done. I should be able to by  7 but by then I'll be tired. Also I'm gonna be working on this and the narusakurahina both a lot.


----------



## Kamui the Azrael (Oct 17, 2006)

utsuwa means container or ability. its a Naruto joke. when asked about the reason for killing his family itachi stated that he just wanted to test his utsuwa


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh, I see. Um... did I ask about that. (I'm not being rude. I honestly don't remember.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 17, 2006)

Ur stupid. U did ask. Don't be retareded(liek u always are). Update plz 

whats up man i havent been on in a while once again. IM DOIGN PSAT TOMORROW OMG IM SCARED!!!. anyway cant wait till th enew update and when naruto somes in the scene. So start writing noob. k thanx


----------



## Kamui the Azrael (Oct 17, 2006)

psat tomorrow for me too!!! argh. and i am interested in seeing just how far this junkie will go.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 21, 2006)

Tanaka Ichiro said:


> Ur stupid. U did ask. Don't be retareded(liek u always are). Update plz
> 
> whats up man i havent been on in a while once again. IM DOIGN PSAT TOMORROW OMG IM SCARED!!!. anyway cant wait till th enew update and when naruto somes in the scene. So start writing noob. k thanx



You know that talk we had about postive posts? And you getting some if you started earning bad ones with me?

PSATs... psh. That (today) was the easiest test I've ever taken, proportionally via with my grade and knowledge level of course.



Jester_Kage_Sannin said:


> psat tomorrow for me too!!! argh. and *i am interested in seeing just how far this junkie will go.*



That depends, how much can you handle?
P.S. - Nice sig. I wish my high school had uniforms (and) like that for the girls. A girl I know should really be forced to show off that ass of hers a little more and those flannel skirts would work great. Then I'd just need to lower the ground around where she stands at her locker about a foot and I could squat inconspiculously. Hehehehe *Evil*

In case you’re wondering what I’m doing with my time (I don’t really care if you do but w/e)…

…Here’s my study/reading list.
*Team 8* – Read it. It’s awesome. It’s a NaruHina. Naruto’s put on Hinata, Shino, and Kurenai’s team. Kiba is on Sakura, Sasuke, and Kakashi’s.

*Training for the Job* – It’s a NaruSaku. It lacks any kind of emotion or feeling but it’s well written and interesting.

*The Person I Admire* – This one’s pretty good, but it’s got a lot of really tacky bits and annoyingly overused clichés but otherwise it’s just good. There are a lot of relationships. They’re all done really well.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 21, 2006)

Dude, u seriously thought that was easy  You are officially the smartest person i know. unless december comes an du actually fail.  but seriously the math was no problem and i did it without a calculator. Section 2 was the only section i finished, i ran out of time on all the other sections buuuut me not doign well is not my fault i have a good reason. I HATE LANGUAGE. i have a learning disabillity in language class   and also i go to a bahamian school with a bunch of dumb people(a few smart) and im liek smarter than most of my teachers


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 22, 2006)

Tanaka Ichiro said:


> Dude, u seriously thought that was easy  You are officially the smartest person i know. unless december comes an du actually fail.  but seriously the math was no problem and i did it without a calculator. Section 2 was the only section i finished, i ran out of time on all the other sections buuuut me not doign well is not my fault i have a good reason. I HATE LANGUAGE. i have a learning disabillity in language class   and also i go to a bahamian school with a bunch of dumb people(a few smart) and im liek smarter than most of my teachers



Yeah, I openly + logically mock the english class program of ny state @ my english teacher. I'd explain why the whole thing is bull shit, but it'd take too long and I'm tired. I'm supposed to be really smart I almost wish I wasn't. My parents won't be satisfied in some areas the might otherwise be satisfied in. But oh well. Eureka 7 then Fooly Cooly.
FOOLY COOLY RULES!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 22, 2006)

i thought it was footy cooty lol anyway damn u and ur IQ of 20000000 sadly mien is only 120


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 22, 2006)

English teacher's aren't that special. They're just over qualified, nit picky fans.

Ok, sorry. This is gonna get confusing I'm sure, but I'm skipping the past part The "Yondaime's Last Day" bit for now. It wasn't necesarry for the rest of the story that I write in anyway so it'll be ok. I will write it though. Just not now. This is the next update, it's present (via end of the anime so far.)

P.S. - I'll probably put the past part in a new thread when I get back to it. *That could be today or march.* So I have no idea. I write what and when I feel like writing.

Anko Mitarashi stood hidden in the woods around one of Konoha’s training areas. She was far enough back from the edge of the trees that if the person she was watching had looked straight at her all he would have seen was foliage. There were a few things additional she could have done to mask her presence, hiding her chakra and the like. There really wasn’t any need for that though. He never seemed to notice that she was there anyway. Really, that wasn’t a good skill for a ninja to lack. With the right teacher though it was an easy enough skill to develop, and for now it suited her fine. Besides, she was going to reveal herself to the boy later anyhow, but for now she just wanted to watch.

Naruto Uzumaki landed in the middle of one of Konoha’s training grounds, surrounded by his shadow clones. He inhaled slowly. He should have been down to about thirty by now. Getting there from the hundred or so he had started with hadn’t so much as dented his energy, but it had left is body sweaty and his muscles aching to the point where he was having trouble standing. He was running constantly, never stopping, so his legs and feet felt like they were on fire. His knuckles hurt from colliding with his clone’s faces and chests. His left hand was shaking a little. He didn’t know why, but he didn’t really think about it either. His right was numb except for a light tingling sensation. He was bruised all over his chest and he’d been kicked in the shins more than a few times. He let out his breath slowly. Suddenly all the aches and strains went away. The numbness in his right hand went away and replaced by the tingling sensation of his left. The sensation spread around his whole body. His whole body felt alive. He barely realized it but he was practically vibrating. The second ended and he launched himself out into his clones.
His pushed off the first clones face with his fist and kicked out at two clones, one at either side of it. The force of the three hits sent him back. He turned his fall into a mid-air back flip. He landed on his hands then pushed off high into the air as the rest of the clones made to dog pile him. He avoided them, barely, and landed safely a few feet away from the nearest shadow clone.
He didn’t feel the sweat, or the heat or cold anymore. He felt the slight breeze going through the area. It was sweet and smelled earthy. It whistled softly as it swirled about the trees, the shadow clones, and Naruto. The ground was soft, but firm.
The first few shadow clones to separate themselves from the pile jumped at him with either extended feet or fists. Naruto dealt with them accordingly. One kick at the first clone’s chest, push off and punch the next on in the face. Land, push off and head but the next in the gut. Land again. Catch the next two in a high sweeping kick. It went that way until he was down to one. He and the clone eyed each other wearily. Naruto panted and was gripping his side. The clone was fine though. He had to be or otherwise had would have disappeared. The clone flashed a smug smirk and rushed at him. At the last minute the real Naruto side stepped and brought his elbow come crashing into the clone’s face. Poof. With that Naruto just let himself fall back onto his ass keeping his hands extended behind him as support.
“Ow…” He moaned. As soon as he hit the ground all the pains he had been ignoring during the fight just rushed back.
“Well, that was entertaining.” At the sound of this unfamiliar voice Naruto started, and then wished very much that he hadn’t thanks to the pain it caused. After wincing for a second he looked around until he saw who had spoken. Anko Mi- Mi- Mi- something was sitting atop one of the training area’s larger rocks. It was a boulder really, more than half buried in the earth. Anko was in about the same position as Naruto, except her legs were hanging over the front of the rock and she was looking forward, at him. Naruto’s knees were up and he was looking back at her. “Though really all it’s going to do is keep you in shape.”
Naruto scowled. “Yeah it’s not like Kakashi sensai or Ero-Sennin are here to train me.”
“Pfft, I’ll train you,” Anko declared casually with a small wave of her hand.
“Really!?” Naruto jumped up eagerly, his pains forgotten. He slowed as he turned to face his new potential teacher. “Why?” He asked once he could see her.
Anko shrugged. “You’re going up against Orochimaru,” she said, as if that explained everything.
“Yeah, I know that. But why are you willing to train me?”
Anko rolled her eyes and let out a long heavy breath before saying, “Orochimaru needs to die. Because of this damned seal on my neck, I can’t do it. In fact, two Sannins together, nor the third could do it. Everyone seems to be putting their faith into you so I thought I’d give you a hand.”


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 22, 2006)

My NaruSakuHina fic is updated too. Just so everyone knows.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 22, 2006)

Anko doesent have a very good reason for putting faith in him.....but its humorous....everything ive done today has seemed that way.... but it was good and i liked it ^^


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 22, 2006)

Good work.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 22, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> Anko doesent have a very good reason for putting faith in him.....but its humorous....everything ive done today has seemed that way.... but it was good and i liked it ^^



She does. You'll See. She'll see. Also she's lying to him about her reasons. Again, you'll see.

Ah. Bed Time. I'm gonna be so tired tomorrow. Oh well.

I started a new fic. Don't worry I won't slow down the writing of my other fics. My Kyuubi Fic:
Best Quote


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 23, 2006)

i think im beggining to like Kyuubi a whole lot more! lol


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 24, 2006)

I started a new fic. Don't worry I won't slow down the writing of my other fics. My Kyuubi Fic:
Best-Dressed Character

Haha! My screen name is reborn!  And it only took 3 hours to decide on and set up everything.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 26, 2006)

hey! i just read the team 8 thing in the link! its a great fic!!! but dont ask me to compare because its two different types of story lines...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 28, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> hey! i just read the team 8 thing in the link! its a great fic!!! but dont ask me to compare because its two different types of story lines...



I agree. Also, I intend to try to write that type of story soon. Once I get a few weekends worth of updates in.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 28, 2006)

ok while you get through that ima get to a rough draft on the ff i wanna make.....probly won't be good tho considering i dun like using correct punctuation.. but ill check every day for a new update anyways


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 28, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> ok while you get through that ima get to a rough draft on the ff i wanna make.....probly won't be good tho considering i dun like using correct punctuation.. but ill check every day for a new update anyways



K. Make sure to post the link.

There's probably going to be a lemon scene for this fic a little later in the story. ^.^ Hinata has naughty dreams sometimes. ^.^

Ok here's the next update. I plan to do a more today though. Enjoy.

	Later, Naruto sat attentively on a half-buried boulder in the training area while Anko stood a few feet away before him and spoke. “Now, there isn’t *too* much I can teach you that Kakashi or that pervert couldn’t, unless you want to sign a contract with snakes.” Anko shivered “I’d advise against that though. Snakes aren’t especially pleasant. But I don’t have a contract anyway so I guess it doesn’t matter.” For a second Anko’s expression was rather dark, but she shook herself and went on. “There are a few techniques I know though that should be useful.”
	At this, Naruto jumped to his feet and thrust his fist into the air. “YEAH! New techniques! Finally!”
	“Yeah, calm down,” said Anko dryly.
Naruto stopped, nodded sharply, and quickly sat back down and waited for his new teacher to talk again. “All right,” she said, lifting her arms over her head and stretching. “Here’s the first technique.” With that she launched into hand seals. There weren’t too many so Naruto was able to catch each one. As soon as she finished with the hand seals she started to bring her hand up to her mouth. “Flame Serpent Jutsu!”
She cupped her hand to her mouth and began to blow a massive stream of fire out. The fire sprayed out of her mouth in a cone shape at first until it was as wide around as Naruto was tall. Then it just started to stretch out and slither through the air. The end of the long flame took the shape of a snake’s head. It even had a forked tongue and fangs, which revealed themselves when it opened its mouth. When Anko stopped blowing fire the Snake was long enough to wrap itself around building. Luckily it remained in the air and away from the trees so nothing caught fire. But the heat it radiated was intense. Naruto was sure he was being cooked even from several feet away. It was almost too intense, but luckily after a moment the flames died down and the area slowly returned to normal. Though now the air was much drier then before.
	“That was so awesome!” Naruto yelled as soon as his throat was moist enough again for him to do so.
	Anko laughed. “You think so huh?”
	“Yeah!” Exclaimed Naruto excitedly. “With that I could beat any water-based Jutsu!”
	“Unless you were facing the second Hokage.”
	“Huh?”
	Anko laughed again. “The second Hokage was exceptionally skilled at using water-based Jutsu in places with no water. So even though this technique would usually make water very scarce in the surrounding area, the second still could have used his techniques.”
	“Oh… right…” Naruto said, nodding and hoping he sounded like he was just being reminded of information he already knew. After a second though he remembered his excitement and jumped to his feet. “So you’re going to teach me that technique?”
	“Yep,” replied Anko, rather smugly. “Now lets get to work. It’s early and this may already take weeks for you to master.”
	It was Naruto’s turn to be smug. “If I can master the third step of the Rasengan in a week then I should be able to master this in a day.”
	Anko smirked. “Oh yeah? Well then I’ll make a bet with you. If you can master this technique by the time it gets dark then I’ll treat you to all you can eat at Ichiraku’s.” 
That was all Naruto needed to hear. His eyes lit up. He grinned and actually started to vibrate a little. “All right you’re on!” He yelled and soon as he was able to quell his excitement enough to talk.
Anko smiled lightly. “Lets get to work.”

	“Here you go,” said Ayame sweetly, setting two bowls of pork ramen down on the counter for them.
	“Ah! Thanks Ayame!” Exclaimed Naruto, grabbing at one of the bowls eagerly. “Itadakimasu!”
	Anko resisted the urge to do the same. She did reach out and grab her bowl but she didn’t start eating right away. “Ayame, where’s your father?”
The girl looked up and smiled, though Anko noticed she glanced at Naruto briefly before speaking. “Oh he’s just busy with a few household things, nothing special, he should be back tomorrow.”
“Oh,” Anko said, sighing a little. “I’m glad everything’s all right.”
“Why wouldn’t it be?” Ayame asked curiously. Before Anko could replied however, Naruto set down his bowl, a little hard.
“Seconds please!”
Ayame smiled again. “Right away Naruto.” With that she went to getting him another bowl of ramen. In less then a minute she had already placed another bowl down in front of Naruto and flashed a few more smiles.
“Thanks!” He said staring at his new bowl of steaming ramen and drooling a little. Anko forced herself not to laugh.
	“Itadakimasu!” Both of them said before diving into their bowls. Anko was the first to swallow so she was the first to speak. “Really kid, I’m impressed that you managed to learn that in one day.” Actually she wasn’t. It was really a fairly simple technique. All it took was a lot of chakra, which Naruto definitely had in excess. If he had been forming the serpent out of water like the water dragon technique required things would have been harder. It was a lot harder to mold water, which actually had form, than it was to mold fire. Anko had just wanted to make sure he learned something before he got to the hard techniques she had in store for him. Those probably would take weeks.
“Nah, that was easy.” Naruto said dismissively between large gulps. “But what’s the next technique?”
Anko smiled lightly. “You’ll see,” she replied simply. Naruto wasn’t satisfied.
“Aw, come on,” he whined. “Don’t make me wait until tomorrow. Uh-.” He paused. “We are training tomorrow aren’t we?”
Anko took a sharp breath. “Ah, well, I can’t, not until the afternoon at least.”
“What!? Why not?” Naruto’s shout made passersby glance over in their direction.
Anko hurriedly tried to quiet him. “Relax! I just have to do a few things tomorrow.”
“Oh yeah?” Naruto asked angrily. “Like what?”

	“Damn Anko!” Naruto growled as he turned the first corner on his way home from the Ichiraku Ramen Bar. “Wouldn’t even tell me why she couldn’t train me tomorrow morning. Just _things_ she says. Well I’ll-“
	“N-Naruto.”
Even though it was just a whisper it was still enough to make Naruto jump. He looked up from a pebble he’d been about to kick only to see Hinata Hyuuga standing a little a head of him next to the tall wooden fence to his left, pushing her index fingers together, blushing, and looking equally startled. Naruto forced a grin despite his irritation with Anko and said cheerfully, “Oh! Hey Hinata!”
Hinata bit her lip a little and blushed deeper. “H-Hi,” she whispered. _Weird… _


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 30, 2006)

No updates until I get some more comments. POST DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

As usual i enjoy your fanfics, a great deal. At present i have only read a couple of the story updates and what not but
i have very little to complain about.  I like where you are going with the story so far from where i have read up to. I think you could add in some other characters 
we know about from the manga and series and have them mix it up it, whether by conflict or lust. However as i said
i have yet to read it all and once i have done so i will edit this or post again with a renewed opinion.
I asked forgiveness from all those who think i am a prat for posting when only a few scenes in but Hinajunkie wants
reviews and i want good fanfics so i guess i have to cave.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 5, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> As usual i enjoy your fanfics, a great deal. At present i have only read a couple of the story updates and what not but
> i have very little to complain about.  I like where you are going with the story so far from where i have read up to. I think you could add in some other characters
> we know about from the manga and series and have them mix it up it, whether by conflict or lust. However as i said
> i have yet to read it all and once i have done so i will edit this or post again with a renewed opinion.
> ...



SEE!!! LEARN FROM HIS EXAMPLE ALL OF YOU! CAVE TO MY DEMANDS! CAVE DAMNIT! CAAAAAAAAAVE!

On a less uh.. nvm. Anyway check my forum (see my sig) for Hinata's naughty dream. Honestly it really fits in any of my fics but is meant for a few scenes later in this one.  Enjoy.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

> Ok, for now this is just an excerpt from a hinata/dream/lemon scene from my Anko fic. But really it fits with any story involving Hinata that I write, cause I have a dirty mind and its fun to write about Hinata resisting various urges if she has one too.



For those of you who have yet to see junkies forum that's an extraxt from a hinata dream. He lives up to the phrase 'dirty mind' writing hinata in such a way.  

Anyways it was a good update for what's to come so i would suggest reading it to all you who have yet to read Hinata's dream.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 5, 2006)

Man you rock *so hard* right now. You're the first person to comment on this fic in a week. And it should end up being my best, once my withdrawl goes away and i get back on my meds and go back to writing. (Note that's why there weren't too many updates this weekend. Also I had to visit family. Always a bit of a pain.) Anyway your getting a positive rep.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 5, 2006)

Very great piece of work, I'm glad that you brought Anko in, I LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!!MORE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 5, 2006)

hey guys whats up? i havent been ignoring these fics but ive been in some deep shit as of late but im back and i actually intend to check at least once a day again.!>!!  so yea....


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 6, 2006)

Hmm...so are you going to pair them up in this fic . . . maybe?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 6, 2006)

TheVileOne said:


> Hmm...so are you going to pair them up in this fic . . . maybe?



It's HINAJunkie713. Remember? Hinata always get what she wants, as long as she's a main part of the fic. I don't want to be in Hinata's head after she's rejected by Naruto. Not that she is or anything. Or is she?


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't think i ahev actually seen a fanfic where Hinata gets rejected by naruto. And to be honest unless the story of the FF was great that would actually suck. NarutoxHinata should always be matched unless you are making a love triangle in which case its ok. And welcome back RasenganChidori (sp)


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 6, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> It's HINAJunkie713. Remember? Hinata always get what she wants, as long as she's a main part of the fic. I don't want to be in Hinata's head after she's rejected by Naruto. Not that she is or anything. Or is she?


That doesn't mean you can't have some tension between Naruto and Anko, or Anko pursuing Naruto.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 6, 2006)

finally i have finished reading all the updates... Hinata, why wasn't she already in the fanfic why wait until the most recent update. @_@ 
Anyways as i said previously nice work, and keep the updates moving along.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, will you update your Kyuubi fic, please?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 6, 2006)

TheVileOne said:


> That doesn't mean you can't have some tension between Naruto and Anko, or Anko pursuing Naruto.



Uh.... in this fic, Anko is almost a decade older than Naruto... and is his sister. My mind is sick and twisted, but not in that particular way.

As to My Kyuubi Fic, yeah I guess I can give it a shot.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 6, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Uh.... in this fic, Anko is almost a decade older than Naruto... and is his sister. My mind is sick and twisted, but not in that particular way.
> 
> As to My Kyuubi Fic, yeah I guess I can give it a shot.



ohh good when they said about Anko going after Naruto i thought i had read the entire FF wrong. So thnaks for telling me i can still read and make sense of things. I would so love for anko to be naruto sister in the manga, would be a errr interesting twist i guess.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 6, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> ohh good when they said about Anko going after Naruto i thought i had read the entire FF wrong. So thnaks for telling me i can still read and make sense of things. I would so love for anko to be naruto sister in the manga, would be a errr interesting twist i guess.



Yeah... but I've got a really really dirty AnkoArashi fic planned for later, where Anko would be Naruto's mother, and her affectionary term for Arashi is "Pfft.. You pervert."


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 6, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Yeah... but I've got a really really dirty AnkoArashi fic planned for later, where Anko would be Naruto's mother, and her affectionary term for Arashi is "Pfft.. You pervert."



... where i come from there is this thing known as normality, and every time you start a new fanfic you stray far from it. Bah really really dirty why do i get the sense i may have to read such a FF. Nice term though, i guess arashi learnt from the best... ero-sennin-


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 6, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> ... where i come from there is this thing known as normality, and every time you start a new fanfic you stray far from it. Bah really really dirty why do i get the sense i may have to read such a FF. Nice term though, i guess arashi learnt from the best... ero-sennin-



Lets just say, borderline serious + lemon scenes will be a relative norm for a while.... the 'nightly scene' if you will. Not that lemony though. I prefer to describe _around_ actual sexual acts, or imply the hell out it. The effect is better that way.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 7, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Lets just say, borderline serious + lemon scenes will be a relative norm for a while.... the 'nightly scene' if you will. Not that lemony though. I prefer to describe _around_ actual sexual acts, or imply the hell out it. The effect is better that way.



I guess i shall agree with that. Have you done a FF on Ino with some guy before? i have always wandered who the hell Ino would be obsessed with after Sasuke finally drops the hint that he doesn't like her, that way. 
....Ino x Chouji


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 7, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> I guess i shall agree with that. Have you done a FF on Ino with some guy before? i have always wandered who the hell Ino would be obsessed with after Sasuke finally drops the hint that he doesn't like her, that way.
> ....Ino x Chouji


 
InoxChouji would be a good pairing


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 7, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> InoxChouji would be a good pairing



NaruHina, NaruSaku, NaruSasu, SakuSasu, SasuHina, GaaraHina, NejiHina, NejiTen, LeeTen, ShikaTemari, InoChoiji, Jiryai(I just can't spell his name)Tsunade, ArashiAnko, KakashiAnko, YoungTsunadeYoungOrochimaru, kyuubiasnarutowithasmanyknowngirlsasicanreasonablyandbelievablyfitintothefic... and MAYBE InoShika and SakuLee would be my preferred pairings to write. I take requests, but it'll take a while for me to get to it. All my written/started Naruto Fics are linked in my signature.

You know theres a AnkoKakashi fan club and I haven't even seen fan fiction for it yet.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 7, 2006)

THe closest i ahve seen to a  Anko x Kakashi FF is the Kakashi sez drug FF and that only said that Anko was into bondage and S&M and that Kakashi had once been Anko's sex slave. But other than that i have yet to see a Anko Kakashi ff, there your new goal junkie.


----------



## HarunoClan (Nov 7, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> THe closest i ahve seen to a Anko x Kakashi FF is the Kakashi sez drug FF and that only said that Anko was into bondage and S&M and that Kakashi had once been Anko's sex slave. But other than that i have yet to see a Anko Kakashi ff, there your new goal junkie.


 
I am also into a GaaraxSakura pairing, try to do that, yeah.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 7, 2006)

HarunoClan said:


> I am also into a GaaraxSakura pairing, try to do that, yeah.



To be honest, I can't think of a way to do that in a believable way. =/


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 8, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Uh.... in this fic, Anko is almost a decade older than Naruto... and is his sister. My mind is sick and twisted, but not in that particular way.
> 
> As to My Kyuubi Fic, yeah I guess I can give it a shot.


The age thing . . . not a big deal.

His sister?  By blood or what?  

Anime is always going to the whole familial complex thing.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 8, 2006)

TheVileOne said:


> The age thing . . . not a big deal.
> 
> His sister?  By blood or what?
> 
> Anime is always going to the whole familial complex thing.



Yes in this fic Anko and Naruto have the same mother and father. And Anko is almost a decade older than Naruto.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 8, 2006)

Naruto must've been a surprise.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 8, 2006)

TheVileOne said:


> Naruto must've been a surprise.



At this point he doesn't know. Gotta love the fact that the creators gave us that no saying anything about the kyuubi naruto and keeping files sealed etc. It'd be a bit of a stretch if we had to make that up ourselves. Also someone would have gotten to it before me and so I couldn't use it.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 9, 2006)

Was curious is there a reason why Anko never stopped to help naruto, during the past in this FF?, you know something like it reminded her of arashi and her mother or she didn't know that naruto happened to be the little brother to whom she agreed with her father should be called naruto.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> Was curious is there a reason why Anko never stopped to help naruto, during the past in this FF?, you know something like it reminded her of arashi and her mother or she didn't know that naruto happened to be the little brother to whom she agreed with her father should be called naruto.



The answer to that question would reveal about a third of the plot that's shown in Anko's point of view. Sorry but, you'll have to wait and see. (I'm gonna flush all of this by the way. I want this to rival s'Tarken's.)


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok, usually I won't have scenes overlap, but this is just the start of the scene I'm working on now.



> Hinata had to force herself not to shriek, or worse, faint from surprise when Naruto came walking around the corner. Actually, aside from feeling suddenly paralyzed and beginning to sweat all over Hinata’s reaction was rather small, she thought. Naruto didn’t even seem to notice her, due to his focus being on his irritated ranting than his surroundings. _He’s so cute when he’s angry… His whisker marks… I wish just once I could-. No! I mustn’t think such things._ The mental battle continued but only really took an instant, and it stopped when some part of her got her to speak. “N-Naruto?”
> Upon hearing his name Naruto jumped, causing Hinata to jump a little then blush, as he then turned his attention on her. Thankfully, he grinned. “Oh! Hey Hinata!
> Hinata was too focused on Naruto to really notice that she lightly bit down on her lip. Much more than just her face felt like it was one fire, and her insides felt like they being flipped over, about, and spun around as if she were on a roller coaster. “H-Hi,” she managed to say softly. Just speaking to Naruto, just saying ‘Hi’ made her insides flip and spin at double speed. “Naruto,” she added simply for her own delight. _I wish I could… _“Uh! W-What are you doing here? Naruto?” She said quickly, if just to distract herself from her thoughts and the images from her various dreams the previous night, well nights.



(FF called 'Girl Fight'):  <--- Read this, it's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

> (FF called 'Girl Fight'):  <--- Read this, it's absolutely hilarious.




*Spoiler*: _girl fight_ 



 The people who come up with this story are gods. And to be honest optamistic for the fact naruto will become the greatest looking guy in konoha. But still ramen girl she have a chance to go on the holiday with naruto, i think they are perfect for eachother. But anyways thanks for posting this link and the other one. both are fun to read.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 11, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> *Spoiler*: _girl fight_
> 
> 
> 
> The people who come up with this story are gods. And to be honest optamistic for the fact naruto will become the greatest looking guy in konoha. But still ramen girl she have a chance to go on the holiday with naruto, i think they are perfect for eachother. But anyways thanks for posting this link and the other one. both are fun to read.



I think I'm gonna write HinaNaruAyame in this fic just for kicks...
Kunoichi fighting over Naruto gets way too violent. This will be much more fun.

Anyway here's the next bit. It's short again but it may or may not continue with Hinata's Point of View. Anyway here it is.



> “Oh, I’m just walking home from Ichiraku’s,” he replied grinning.
> “Oh…” Hinata whispered, looking down and starting to push her fingers together. _Say something!_ She urged herself. Anxious, and afraid of losing this chance to talk to Naruto she said the first thing that came to her mind. “Will you help me with my training.” ((Ok side note, I don’t know the Japanese phrase exactly but there is one that means both ‘Will you help me, and Will you go on a date with me. Well she’s supposed to have just used that phrase by mistake so it sounds like she asked him to go on a ‘Training Date’ with her. I think/hope.)) She did speak somewhat quickly but to her delight she managed to speak without stammering. Her delight faded quickly however and was replaced by horror when she realized what she had asked. _Oh no! I can’t believe I asked him that! He’ll laugh at me for sure! He’ll-!_
> “See you later Hinata!” Hinata jumped, and looked behind her to see Naruto walking backwards, waving at her briefly before turning around and continuing home.
> “Naruto…” She whispered longingly, her fears forgotten. She watched him until he turn a corner, and then watched for a little bit longer before she sighed sadly and started home.
> ...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 11, 2006)

By the way, if you read this you had better fucking post comments.



> “Well…” Sakura looked less certain. “You both do kind of act…” She glanced up Naruto then shook her head and grinned again. “Never mind.” She glanced past him for a second before looking back at him with a slightly more mischievous smile. “So why does Ayame keep looking over here and blushing like that?”
> Naruto had been in the middle of gulfing down more of his ramen, which to his annoyance was starting to get cold due to these constant interruptions, just looked at her blankly and said, just as blankly, “Huh?”
> Sakura’s eyebrows rose a little. “You’re not serious.”
> “What?” Naruto replied innocently. Then he realized what it must have all been about and explained. “She just had me try a new ramen recipe she made herself,” he said gesturing at his cold ramen. _Grr…_ In a slightly annoyed voice he added, “It’s got to be the best I’ve ever had and now it’s cold.”
> ...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone wanna guess who the other ninja's gonna be? Can anyone say _'Cat Fight'_?

I just want to point out I'm up to about five pages of updates now and now one's said shit.



> Tsunade sat at her desk, her chin resting heavily in her hand, staring at the door willing it to open. Thankfully, it did, and Naruto stepped in. “Finally,” she half groaned, half breathed. “I thought you might never show up Naruto.”
> Naruto was about to speak but the other ninja in the room spoke. “H-Hi Naruto-kun.” The poor Hyuuga girl shrank visibly under his sudden gaze, even when he grinned.
> “Hey! Hinata-chan! Are you on this mission too?”
> “H-Hai,” she managed, blushing furiously.
> ...


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> I just want to point out I'm up to about five pages of updates now and now one's said shit.



Mah, calm down junkie i will say something i have just spent some time, reading a FF with 18 pages with way to many words on...Golden Fox. See what being ill does to you. Anyways, great updates i knew the little ramen gilr liked naruto deep down.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 12, 2006)

This is gonna be sooooo much fun to write. Sakura's too mean and violent in her cat fights... hehehehe *Checks for a devil smilie* Forum lags too much  oh well.



> Hinata willed herself not to faint as Naruto led her out of the Hokage’s office by the hand.
> _He’s holding my hand… No! Stupid! I doesn’t-! He’s holding my hand…_
> That was about all she was able to think as he led her through then out of the Hokage’s building. She barely noticed the inside of the building as they left it and seconds after they were out she honestly couldn’t remember so much as what color the walls were. He did let go of her hand once they were a little ways down the street. For some reason he just suddenly stopped, and whipped his hand out of her grasp – much to her despair – and placed it behind his head instead. His cheeks were a little red and he was grinning sheepishly. If it weren’t for the fact that she still couldn’t really think very well she might have thought he was angry at her at first.
> “Sorry Hinata-chan. I guess you might not have wanted to run all the way her from the old hags office.”
> ...


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

.... ok so is this now a Anko/Naru/Hina/Ayame FF ? 
Despite the fact i like a coupling of Naruto and Ayame, the ninja and the ramen girl. She has nothing on Hinata.
Bah naruto, mayhave to chose Ayame becuase if not she won't serve him ramen...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 12, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> .... ok so is this now a Anko/Naru/Hina/Ayame FF ?
> Despite the fact i like a coupling of Naruto and Ayame, the ninja and the ramen girl. She has nothing on Hinata.
> Bah naruto, mayhave to chose Ayame becuase if not she won't serve him ramen...



I'm kind of challanging myself (as In HA I Bet you can't do this. OH YEAH I can so!) by having several relatively seperate storylines, writing them as the ideas come, and then making them all work. This story could just fall apart, not work, or it could awesome. I'm hoping for the best. (It's not as likely that it's gonna fall apart as it sounds. I'll just end up chaning the things I have to to accomidate.)



> But! Stuff in this fic.
> ~ The yondaime's last day
> ~ Big Naruto Vs. Sasuke Fight
> ~ Naruto's childhood in the eyes of Anko
> ...


This is not just another half ass fic of mine. I want this one to be good.
Anyway, update.

_Naruto-kun_ had yet to move, or even really breath, since the kiss. He didn’t blink. He didn’t think about not blinking. Really, he was just in a kind of shock, completely oblivious to all that was happening around him. Well not completely. He was vaguely aware of how cute Hinata was when she was angry – not that he had any idea why she was angry – and of how he would have liked to stroke her hair or her cheek. _I wish I was back on the bed with her…_ Yeah…
Wait. What?
He shook himself a little violently and looked around. Ayame was off to the side, smiling and humming while she folded his clothes. _Weird…_  Hinata was still on the bed, now sitting up, and staring gloomily at the floor in front of her. Frowning, he closed the door and made his way over to her. “Hinata,” he said softly as he sat down next to next to her.
To his -rather great- surprise, Hinata didn’t start or jump or really react in any way. Just when Naruto was starting to think she hadn’t noticed him at all she replied miserably. “What is it?” She didn’t sound angry, just… sad. So, he did what he thought was the right thing to do. He put an arm around her should pulled her in for a one armed hug.
“What’s wrong?” He asked in a concerned voice.
She sighed sadly. “Nothing. I just think the two of you would be much happier on this mission if you were alone. You don’t really need me here. I’d just get in the-.”
“What are you talking about?” Naruto exclaimed so suddenly, and loudly, that Hinata and Ayame both jumped. Naruto barely noticed Ayame though. He was fully focused on Hinata just then. “I’m glad your coming! Heck! I’ve already thought of a dozen things for us to do together in the capitol. Like (arg! Must do research!)!”
Hinata blushed but then shook it off for some reason. “But our job is to escort Ayame-.”
Naruto cut her off. “Yeah, of course she’ll be there too. But it’ll be more fun with both of you there.”
“But aren’t the two of you-?”
“NO!”
Out of the corner of his eye Naruto saw Ayame pause in her clothes folding. Frowning, he thought for a second. After the second, he squeezed her gently with the arm he hand around her shoulder and whispered, “Come on,” before getting up and leading her toward the door. “We’ll be right back.” Ayame didn’t looked up, being completely focused on the black shirt she was folding. She just nodded.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 12, 2006)

This one looks to be very promising.*Is trying to be less bothersome about other peoples grammar*

I can say that Hinata and Ayame would be more like a wet kitten fighting an alley cat.

If I take more time, I might write a more fleshy review.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 13, 2006)

Steven Pinhead said:


> This one looks to be very promising.*Is trying to be less bothersome about other peoples grammar*
> 
> I can say that Hinata and Ayame would be more like a wet kitten fighting an alley cat.
> 
> If I take more time, I might write a more fleshy review.




*wide eyed* Thats an awesome metaphor hehehehe

And while Hinata may abuse her juuken a little bit.. hehehehe.. this is gonna be pretty non-violent fight.


----------



## Katonshadow (Nov 13, 2006)

great ff, whens the next update?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 13, 2006)

minishadow said:


> great ff, whens the next update?



Man after writing all of that I kind of just want to sleep. (J/k just not today.)


----------



## Morcalivan7 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm really more interested in the Anko family part of the story than anything else. Since there's a number of NaruXOther FFs out there. Though that part doesn't hurt either.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 13, 2006)

Morcalivan7 said:


> I'm really more interested in the Anko family part of the story than anything else. Since there's a number of NaruXOther FFs out there. Though that part doesn't hurt either.



This is going to be a really long fic. And I'll still be getting into that back in konoha with tsunade and anko with flashbacks while the HinaNaruAyame happens. ...A *really* long fic. Did you _see_ my fic plan?


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't wait to see Anko and Tsunade's discussion.


----------



## Morcalivan7 (Nov 14, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> This is going to be a really long fic. And I'll still be getting into that back in konoha with tsunade and anko with flashbacks while the HinaNaruAyame happens. ...A *really* long fic. Did you _see_ my fic plan?



Yep, looks like it'll be a fun read. Similar to a 'guess the ending' thread but in greater detail and a 'what if you could change the story' addition to it to add some spice to it. The only time I really don't bother reading FFs is if they're either gay or have Sasuke as a good guy/star for the majority of the story. I know you wrote Sasuke gets his revenge and dates Sakura in there but considering how much Naruto and others are apart of the story I can live with it. Please continue. 

And I'm guessing Anko kept Naruto out of the loop for his own safety much like the rest of the Third's laws concerning his past and the 9-tails. But as you said, no need to get ahead of the plot. Good luck, know you'll make it good whatever it is.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 14, 2006)

Morcalivan7 said:


> Yep, looks like it'll be a fun read. Similar to a 'guess the ending' thread but in greater detail and a 'what if you could change the story' addition to it to add some spice to it. The only time I really don't bother reading FFs is if they're either gay or have Sasuke as a good guy/star for the majority of the story. I know you wrote Sasuke gets his revenge and dates Sakura in there but considering how much Naruto and others are apart of the story I can live with it. Please continue.
> 
> And I'm guessing Anko kept Naruto out of the loop for his own safety much like the rest of the Third's laws concerning his past and the 9-tails. But as you said, no need to get ahead of the plot. Good luck, know you'll make it good whatever it is.



If it's any consilation EVERYBODY gets a turn kicking his ass. The only well written gay fic I saw was too much like brokeback mountain anyway, and I just stumbled upon the lemon scene, so that only tells me a bit. Yeah I would never actually give you enough to be sure of a narusasu and it would be soooooooooooooooo small, just hinted by a sad feeling in one sentance of the whole thing. Course now that i said that i can't use it. but oh well, i wasn't going to anyway. And yeah... that's definately what Anko likes to tell herself. Have any of you read Training For the Job.

You know what I've always wanted to do in a NaruHina? Have Naruto have amnesia and have Hinata take care of him and have him *not* have Sakura to think about, and just go with it. It'd be good practice for a really big scene in my original series too.


----------



## Morcalivan7 (Nov 14, 2006)

That'd be an interesting twist. Most NaruX fics are either Hinata or Sakura and always have both of them in it even if one's just a friend, there's at least secondary attention split in the beginning. I am reminded of one of the best Naruto fics out there, Into the Woods Pt1 and Into the Desert Pt2. I still can't decide who to cheer for even though it's already been decided in the story just because of how well both their friendships are written.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 14, 2006)

Morcalivan7 said:


> That'd be an interesting twist. Most NaruX fics are either Hinata or Sakura and always have both of them in it even if one's just a friend, there's at least secondary attention split in the beginning. I am reminded of one of the best Naruto fics out there, Into the Woods Pt1 and Into the Desert Pt2. I still can't decide who to cheer for even though it's already been decided in the story just because of how well both their friendships are written.



Wow, that's actually on topic with what I was going to say. In this fic: Sakura won't be a bitch. Sasuke won't be a bastard/evil/or/crazy. Hinata will be Hinata. Naruto isn't quite so stupid as he really is. And *none* of the friendships die. Some change. Some grow. Etc. For example, Ayame won't hate Naruto at the end of this. 


> It's HINA junkie713, as in Hinata always get's what she wants.


At least that's what I'm hoping to do in a good and believable way. Also, with lots of fluff.
By the way, Morcalivan, post the link for the Into the woods/desert fics. I wanna read them for insight into how to do this. Cause so far, I'm going in blind.


----------



## Morcalivan7 (Nov 14, 2006)

This is the author's profile on the fanfic site. Scroll down to see the links to  Into the Woods and Into the Desert. They have a 3 year (storyline only) gap between them to show the changing relationships with age too which is pretty neat. Though I think there's a 3 year age difference in their base numbers as it is rated M.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm afraid I need a more direct link than that. My comp never lets me use half the links in fanfic.net


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 14, 2006)

There's your direct links.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks. And here I thought I was gonna run out of good Naruto fan fics to read. Reading 20 chapters worth a weekday (about 80 chapters worth a weekend day) is really cutting down my selection.

Grrr... that bastard stole my idea, and did it so much better than I had originally thought to do. I MUST REVISE!!! *whoosh*/"Away!"-->
Oh wait. Maybe he's not doing what I was gonna do. Anyway, dreams are fun. Prepare for lots of fluff and lemon in them.

-.- I hate this guy so much right now. -.- He's totally stealing one of my fics. SURE I haven't gotten to it yet. But DAMNIT!! I was gonna do that with Sakura. It would have been original too. Cause NaruHina's always bash Sakura and make her a slut/bitch or have Naruto get over her. DAMNIT!!! -.-
I hate you all. j/k


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 15, 2006)

hey guys whats goin on? i might not post the most...or often at all but yea... i just wanna say that its lookin to be one of if not the best fic you've written! so keep it up! ^^


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 15, 2006)

ey when da next update junkie ^.^ pertty coo ff take a look at mine i was gunna have it become a naruhina/the char i made hook up wit Ino my ff is in my sig


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 15, 2006)

For Hinajunkie: If you read that much, here's another great fic. This one will take you a while to get through. 

Of course, you could always read mine.(Shameful self-plug. Sorry.)


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 16, 2006)

Steven Pinhead said:


> For Hinajunkie: If you read that much, here's another great fic. This one will take you a while to get through.
> 
> Of course, you could always read mine.(Shameful self-plug. Sorry.)



I already read it.  (For the love of my friends.) I'll read yours though. and theres nothing shameful about self promotion. I'll also read yours lilchaos. Oh, and always, I update on weekends.

Also, the order of scenes coming up in this fic:
- Naruto and Hinata Talk
- Jealous Ayame folds clothes (Short)
- Tsunade Talks to Anko
- Maybe Naruto, Hinata, and/or Ayame Scene with them on the road
- Anko Point of View lead up to a Past Arashi point of view (His wife in labor to his death)
- Probably more Naru/Hina/Ayame


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 16, 2006)

k thx junkie n can't wait


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 16, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> k thx junkie n can't wait



Oh no. You're not getting away with just that. You're one of my big posters after all. No updates until itachifire elaborates.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hiya fellas, I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 16, 2006)

itachi fire must elaborate!!! -starts to form angry mob-         please elaborate so it can go on!!!1       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i might just stick around for this one....


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 17, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> itachi fire must elaborate!!! -starts to form angry mob-         please elaborate so it can go on!!!1       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i might just stick around for this one....



YES! RISE MY RABID MOB OF FAN MINIONS AND MAKE HIM ELABORATE! *Had just a liiiiiittle too much .. uh.. you don't want to know.* 

By the way the same goes for the two of you Halo and my original # 1 fan who just isn't posting enough anymore for my liking(Rasenganchidori). No updates until you elaborate either.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 17, 2006)

I think that the best part was when sakura told naruto that Anko might be his sister. that was funny. And i can't wait to see the discussion with Tsunade.  And I do like the parts where you talk about Arashi and Anko as a kid and Anko training Naruto is good too.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 17, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> I think that the best part was when sakura told naruto that Anko might be his sister. that was funny. And i can't wait to see the discussion with Tsunade.  And I do like the parts where you talk about Arashi and Anko as a kid and Anko training Naruto is good too.



Good good. One down.

By the way I might not update this weekend. It's kind of packed with thanksgiving preparations, homework, people, events, a play, etc. I don't have a lot of time.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 17, 2006)

it's nice to see junkie bullying people into giving their views. I thought that perhaps he would have gone soft or something in my time away. And seeing as everyone else has said something similar to this i guess i should say.
This fanfic is great i can't wait for the next update.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanksgiving preparation for me wouldn't be so bad if my family could get along at all.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 17, 2006)

Steven Pinhead said:


> Thanksgiving preparation for me wouldn't be so bad if my family could get along at all.



Theres an bit of an inamint death situation for my stepmother's grandmother. I don't know her that well and neither does my sister so we're left to pick up everything at home while my father and stepmother settle affairs. S'fun. Good thing I'm capable of pretty much doing this myself anyway, or I'd actually have to halt other things in my life.



Deidara2006 said:


> it's nice to see junkie bullying people into giving their views. I thought that perhaps he would have gone soft or something in my time away. And seeing as everyone else has said something similar to this i guess i should say.
> This fanfic is great i can't wait for the next update.


^-- You too but not as much. You have some leeway given you were here for the 6 page update and already commented on it.
I miss Venom and Selos. They don't skimp on reviews at all. Raving and babbling is ok. And feel free to criticize. EX: What do you like/dislike about what i did/didn't do. I don't give a damn about a grammer + spelling + wording review. I get to doing that myself. (BTW I edited the NaruSakuHina but it could be months before I get to all of that. Tis a bit of a big job.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 17, 2006)

ok here is my elaboration: I've always thought it would be a good idea to include ayame into narutos personal life ^^ but ill always ahve to root for hinata even if i think ayame is the next most awesome female character but yea. thats what i like most so far....and the fact that its actually about Naruto's origin. by the way.. did you ever get a name for narutos mother?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 17, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> ok here is my elaboration: I've always thought it would be a good idea to include ayame into narutos personal life ^^ but ill always ahve to root for hinata even if i think ayame is the next most awesome female character but yea. thats what i like most so far....and the fact that its actually about Naruto's origin. by the way.. did you ever get a name for narutos mother?



Anyone can think one up. I'll probably pick the first decent one. I hate thinking up names. It's so troublesome.

Clouds are nice.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 17, 2006)

HEY! IM THE ONE THAT USES THAT QUOTE!!!!!  :abduct ...........but then again.........you did make a lot of my favorite fics.........and its not my thread.....


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 18, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> HEY! IM THE ONE THAT USES THAT QUOTE!!!!!...........but then again.........you did make a lot of my favorite fics.........and its not my thread.....



And I'm the one that just naturally channels shikamaru. *smug*


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 18, 2006)

junkie is being troublesome maybe she needs a lil spakin


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 18, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> junkie is being troublesome maybe she needs a lil spakin




hehe, you could give junkie a spanking if you like but you may find that 'she' is a he.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 18, 2006)

lol Deidara 2006 is right! she IS a He he told me so already.....  i wish that there would be a post every like 2 minutes


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 18, 2006)

Why do people always think I'm a chick? AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGG!   
<--- I mean it says "Hinata fan (Male)" right there.



> lol Deidara 2006 is right! she IS a He he told me so already..... i wish that there would be a post every like 2 minutes



Alas, I think that time may be passed.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 18, 2006)

thats true it was past but at least there was a post at all....tho not ff related


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 18, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> thats true it was past but at least there was a post at all....tho not ff related



There might not be one this weekend either. It's kind of packed like I believe I explained earlier.

@ the most recent new episodes Dubbed and not dubbed
I love it when Naruto uses logic to convince people of things. It's just awesome.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 18, 2006)

Theres a new manga thats scanned and translated....a new english episode.....and a new japanese episode..........i love the weekend.....


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 19, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> Theres a new manga thats scanned and translated....a new english episode.....and a new japanese episode..........i love the weekend.....



I don't read the manga much anymore. But still, cool.

My Kyuubi Fic has been updated ~ about a page.

Here's the start of the next scene for this fic by the way. 5 day weekend starting next wensday btw so you won't have to wait as long for your next update. Anyway, here it is, enjoy.

He led her fair way away from his apartment before actually saying anything. In fact, he took her all the way to a nearby playground; which, to Hinata’s relief, was empty when they arrived. They sat down next to each other on the swings, Hinata staring at the ground in front of her and Naruto staring off at the clouds, occasionally glancing sideways at her. Hinata pretended not to notice. In truth, if it were anyone but Naruto with her, her misrible thoughts would have been enough to make the world fall away and leave her to emptiness.
But he was there, so there was still a small, hopeful, and courageous voice in her mind trying to push her misery away. Really, it was his voice, Naruto’s. They were her thoughts. They were what hope and courage she actually possessed, but the same words would hold so much more power to inspire her if he said them instead of just her own voice in her head telling her she can be better. So at times, no times in particular just, times, she’d hear his voice in her mind, telling her to be strong and to not give up. Then again he was her inspiration. He *was* where her hope and her courage came from. So it just made sense for the voice to be his when she barely had any hope left.
They sat there in silence for a long time, or what seemed like a long time. The sun didn’t move much between the brief instances she was aware enough of the world around her to notice. Really though, it seemed like forever before either of them spoke. Of course, Naruto was the one who spoke.
“Clouds are nice.” Hinata looked at him in surprise. It was just a little, odd, somehow for Naruto to use one of Shikamaru’s favorite phrases. Also, it just seemed like an odd thing for him to say right then. Naruto however, didn’t sound like he noticed any of this as he went on in the same casual, but for Naruto oddly calm and thoughtful tone. “I don’t think Shikamaru is as lazy as he pretends to be. Staring up at clouds, I don’t think it’s a waste of time.”
“Really?” She actually found herself smirking a little. He glanced at her and flashed a small grin that made Hinata forget to breath for a few seconds despite, _um… despite what, again?_
“Yeah,” he said, looking back up at the sky. “Staring up at clouds is a great way to relax and just think about stuff. For some reason staring at clouds just makes me feel real peaceful and relaxed. I end up thinking about things and figuring stuff out.”
“Really?” Hinata asked again, though this time in a much more curious tone. “Like what?”
Naruto frowned a little, though thoughtfully. “Well, I like you Hinata,” he said after a moment’s consideration. Hinata would have whooped for joy or just sort of gone into shock, but the prior would have upset the mood, and the latter would have made it hard to hear the rest of what he had to say, and he had a lot more to say. “I’m not sure exactly what I mean by that. I mean you’re my friend, so it makes sense that I like you. After all I like all of my friends at least a little. But you’re not like my other friends.” He paused again, but only for a second. “I love Sakura. But I don’t feel the same way about you. Yet, I don’t love Ayame, or Tenten, or Ino either.” he shuddered visibly at the mention of the other blonde’s name. “And I don’t feel the same way about you as I do them. If anything you’re a more important friend to me than them. No, you’re definitely more important to me then them. None of them believed in me until I proved myself, but you already did long before I started to manage doing that. And then there’s, well…” He paused. No, actually, he stopped.
“W-What?” She breathed. She clinging to his last words like a lifeline while she waited for him to figure out how to say what he had to say next.
 “I’ve always been- Well, I really think-.” He let out an exasperated breath. “It really means a lot to me that you live by my nindo, and I kind of think your better at it than me.” He didn’t look at her as he said this. In fact he looked away so she couldn’t see his face.
Hinata could feel her face growing warmer. Her insides were turning themselves over and over again and her voice got caught in her throat every time she tried to talk. All she managed to choke out was a simple, “Wha..?”


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice, and Hinata didn't pass out.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 19, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Nice, and Hinata didn't pass out.



Prepare to go "Awwwww...." a lot, but if you haven't already then pfft.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 20, 2006)

Mmm, fluffiness


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 20, 2006)

Steven Pinhead said:


> Mmm, fluffiness



Yeah, I added a small paragraph to my last post (which I edited a little btw).

My New Humor Fic: Naruto's Quest To Lick His Elbow:
The Anti-Deidara FC


Negative Rep:


> you may not realize it, but you are talking down to everyone. im not "nagging about your fic", just telling you that you are being an asshole


Ok. A few things I should point out. I have nicely pointed around that I'm aware I have a lot of fics going, and have nicely said stop reminding me about it (Or if I'm wrong I just did.) Don't fucking rush me at this. My writing turns to shit when I'm rushed too much. I try to post each weekend at least a little bit but if I can't, oh well. So when I do stuff like the last two posts on this thread, or my bullying people into explaining what they think of my anko fic it's cause I'm sick of asking nice cause it's getting me no where. Besides, I may be an ass at times like this, but at least i contribute more than the equivilant of fan mail to this forum, unlike all the people who've negative repped me for being a prick. So, I'm allowed to be an ass, to an extent.
Also, I'm not killing this story because of being called a pussy. I don't really give a shit about that. The rest of this story's plot is basically going to happen in the Anko fic, and then I was going to use a REALLY similar plot in an original piece later, and using the same one 2 times is already a stretch, but two times with the same characters... No. Just thought I'd explain.

The above up to "Negative Rep:" is from my NaruSakuHina Thread, just so you know.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 28, 2006)

No offence to anybody but damn it junkie has been through all this already. He knows he has t many fanfics hell we all know that and hense the reason he has killed off one or two of them. I'm tired of checking up on all Junkie's threads and seeing the same people saying the same stuff over and over again. Just deal with it junkie is killing some fics which yeah is annoying because they were good but it's his choice and it will allow other fics to progress. 

... i don't mean to sound pissed.... well i do but i'm sorry for any offence you may get from this.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 28, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> No offence to anybody but damn it junkie has been through all this already. He knows he has t many fanfics hell we all know that and hense the reason he has killed off one or two of them. I'm tired of checking up on all Junkie's threads and seeing the same people saying the same stuff over and over again. Just deal with it junkie is killing some fics which yeah is annoying because they were good but it's his choice and it will allow other fics to progress.
> 
> ... i don't mean to sound pissed.... well i do but i'm sorry for any offence you may get from this.



Also I go pretty in depth about why I cut the NaruSakuHina on it's thread.

Also I'm -only- cutting the NaruSakuHina, admittedly my most popular fic. I'm just more interested in this one right now. K?

Ok folks. It's time I come out of the closet. (Not that way.) My -too many fics- problem is more severe than you know. I don't just write Naruto Fan Fiction (Anymore.) I'll start posting other fics for other shows on my forum just cause Fan Fiction.net doesn't work for me and I can't find decent forums for my other interests. Half the damn links don't go anywhere. And I can't post stories. *has a small fit then gets back to the point.* Anyway check it out cause there'll be some weekends/weeks i just work on my other stuff.

Ok here's the update!!! Enjoy! Tsunade's talk with Anko is next. I'll see if I can at least start that today.

Naruto’s ears looked a little pink, and Hinata wasn’t sure but she thought he might have been sweating a little around them as well. “Well, you’re family always told you that you were worthless, and you have the pressure of being a proper heir to your father.” Naruto’s words almost made Hinata forget he was complimenting her. She was about to look down but just as she started to move her head Naruto looked back at her and caught her in his gaze. She couldn’t move. She couldn’t look away from his bright blue eyes, or his thoughtful smile. “I’m sure you’re always thinking about all of that and I’m sure it makes it hard to stay confident, but you keep trying anyway. Sure I didn’t have anyone cheering for me. I never had anyone saying I could reach my goals, but I didn’t really think about that.” He smirked a little. “I really didn’t think about much. Mostly just, ‘ramen, ramen, I’m going to be Hokage, Sakura, ramen.’” Hinata giggled a little, even with the mention of Sakura. “But you a ton of people saying that you *won’t* reach your goals, that your worthless, and not a proper Hyuuga and such. I bet you think about that all the time. I bet you always assume people think of you as a burden. And you still try to be a better ninja anyway. And you are getting better, a lot better. So, that’s why I think you’re better at my nindo than me.”
Hinata looked down at the ground now and tried to speak. She couldn’t her voice just wouldn’t come. No matter how hard she tried it just wouldn’t… Her thoughts stopped when she felt something thing brush her cheek. It was only for a second but she knew what it was. A fire started where his lips had touched her cheek and within seconds had spread all over her body. She was in a state of shock and yet, for some reason, this is when her voice decided to show itself. “Naruto…” she breathed.
Naruto looked away a little uncertainly, hoping that Hinata wouldn’t see the blush on his cheeks. _Why did you do that?_ Said a voice in his mind with a mixture of irritation and awe. He tried to ignore his thoughts and feelings, some emotions and some… distinctly not, by speaking. “Yeah I know I’m not really good with words. I probably just sounded like an idiot, or made you feel worse. But, we should- umph!” He never got to finish what he was saying because Hinata launched herself from her seat on the swing, catching him in a fierce hug that sent them both flying back off of Naruto’s swing onto the sand covered ground behind it.

	Ayame did her best to keep her features from showing the irritation she felt as she folded Naruto’s clothes. This was *not* how she wanted her birthday trip with her Naruto-kun to go. Why in the world did it have to be _her_ who went with them? And for some reason they seemed very close all of a sudden. Ayame didn’t understand it. They barely even spoke when they passed each other on the street, thanks to the kunoichi girl’s lack of confidence. _No matter,_ Ayame thought smugly. _Naruto-kun will be mine. I’ll see to that._


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 10, 2006)

y did u delete that last post n nice update  *giggles at coming out of the closet* n junkie u have ADD with FF


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 10, 2006)

Not bad, its a shame you are not a narutard anymore.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 10, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Not bad, its a shame you are not a narutard anymore.



Man I stopped being a narutard in september. It didn't last very long. I'm just not uber obsessed with Naruto (or more accurately the other characters cause the main character always sucks) but I'll still be writing my fan fiction. It's necessary recreation with fans. But yeah...

Btw I AM ADD, well ADHD but that's just ADD with supersized bouts of adrenilin and other chemicals, massive energy stores, and massive and unpreticable and uncontrolable emotions. (I love my drugs...)


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 10, 2006)

Interesting cause i have ADHD as well, which cause me to basically act way before i think and i got into trouble at school a few times i forgot to take it.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 10, 2006)

who doesnt love drugs hey hey hey smoke weed every day


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 11, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Interesting cause i have ADHD as well, which cause me to basically act way before i think and i got into trouble at school a few times i forgot to take it.



Yeah I do that when I miss my meds too. I spend a lot of time analzing EVERYTHING about myself (emotions, aches, good stuff, everything.) I've got a really good understanding of - my personal case -. I'm pretty sure it differs from person to person.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 11, 2006)

well ever1 has medical problems like me n my seizors


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 12, 2006)

I have an overly dark sense of humor and borderline ADHD. (I'm hyper, but not to the point where I get drugs.)


----------



## abichan (Dec 12, 2006)

THIS IS SUCH AN AWSOME FIC! please update soon hinajunkie, you make me want more and more!


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 12, 2006)

this fic is "yondi is anko's dad" ? well il read some more...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 13, 2006)

It's so nice having fans. I wish I didn't still have 18 pages to read for a quote quiz in english tomorrow.


----------



## abichan (Dec 13, 2006)

dang, 18 pages?! i only get like 2 pages of homework a week!


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 13, 2006)

well high school is tough n he only updates on week ends


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 14, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> well high school is tough n he only updates on week ends



That's how much I had to READ and how much I had LEFT. I got 137 pages to read assinged to me tuesday, that I had to have read by my second to last class today. AP English Sucks.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 14, 2006)

i know how u feel just take ur time school is more important atm but u will have a lot of stories over da summer and junkie im making a new ff its a prevy spin off of the 1 i have curtintly goin but i havent updated it in a while because i was just thinking of how many ways the spin off could b n serac the writer of mating season is my BR/co-writter of the ff


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah well one more year till high school. i wish i had more home work, i have way to much free time...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 14, 2006)

abichan said:


> yeah well one more year till high school. i wish i had more home work, i have way to much free time...



Man i have plenty of free time. There are maybe 4 or 6 days each month I'm forced to do my homework outside of school. I get it done fast in school and have plenty of time to hang out. I day dream through english, cause it's lame, and through math because I'm too busy staring at someone to be bothered with things like math, sometimes through History cause I'm more interested in stuff already on my mind or simply cause it's my first class and I'm tired. Band is a fucking party at my school and I practically run the class anyway. French is boring as hell and my head hurts too much there for me to day dream. That kind of sucks. Chemisty is another party, but with fire, explosions, big sounds, lights and such. Plus the teacher is just awesome. But I'm doing fine in all my classes. My average is almost 95. At home the reason I don't write on weekdays used to be cause I'm burnt out. Now it's just cause I need some free time to watch tv, read FFfluff, listen to music, do random shit outside, daydream a lot more, and cook my own food. So don't think I'm not writing on week days for any reason other than the fact that I'm just lazy and I don't feel like it, cause I don't want you thinking that I'm doing all that I can or am even remotely considerate cause I'm not. I'm very selfish with my time. I demand at least 5 hours to loaf each day. When school cuts in I get annoyed but like I said, 4-6 days a month.


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Man i have plenty of free time. There are maybe 4 or 6 days each month I'm forced to do my homework outside of school. I get it done fast in school and have plenty of time to hang out. I day dream through english, cause it's lame, and through math because I'm too busy staring at someone to be bothered with things like math, sometimes through History cause I'm more interested in stuff already on my mind or simply cause it's my first class and I'm tired. Band is a fucking party at my school and I practically run the class anyway. French is boring as hell and my head hurts too much there for me to day dream. That kind of sucks. Chemisty is another party, but with fire, explosions, big sounds, lights and such. Plus the teacher is just awesome. But I'm doing fine in all my classes. My average is almost 95. At home the reason I don't write on weekdays used to be cause I'm burnt out. Now it's just cause I need some free time to watch tv, read FFfluff, listen to music, do random shit outside, daydream a lot more, and cook my own food. So don't think I'm not writing on week days for any reason other than the fact that I'm just lazy and I don't feel like it, cause I don't want you thinking that I'm doing all that I can or am even remotely considerate cause I'm not. I'm very selfish with my time. I demand at least 5 hours to loaf each day. When school cuts in I get annoyed but like I said, 4-6 days a month.


 W-O-W...you sure like ranting dont you? my school sucks. simple as that. i go to a charter school, and a crappy one at that. we dont get any money from the gov so we hafta do "fundraisers" that only go to the principals pocket. WE DONT EVEN HAVE TEXTBOOKS! they are just starting toteach us algebra this year, i started learning pre-algebra in 4th grade and a little in 3rd! i kick myself in the head everyday for choosing to go to this crap hole. LIFE REALLY SUCKS SOMETIMES!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 15, 2006)

abichan said:


> W-O-W...you sure like ranting dont you? my school sucks. simple as that. i go to a charter school, and a crappy one at that. we dont get any money from the gov so we hafta do "fundraisers" that only go to the principals pocket. WE DONT EVEN HAVE TEXTBOOKS! they are just starting toteach us algebra this year, i started learning pre-algebra in 4th grade and a little in 3rd! i kick myself in the head everyday for choosing to go to this crap hole. LIFE REALLY SUCKS SOMETIMES!



One, not ranting, just verifying. Two, you chose your school? How? Why?


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 15, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> That's how much I had to READ and how much I had LEFT. I got 137 pages to read assinged to me tuesday, that I had to have read by my second to last class today. AP English Sucks.



I had to read some book called The Chosen. I read about 1/3 of it and took three tests. Defintely flunked them all.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 15, 2006)

Steven Pinhead said:


> I had to read some book called The Chosen. I read about 1/3 of it and took three tests. Defintely flunked them all.



Harsh. I feel your pain.


----------



## abichan (Dec 19, 2006)

uh,ok its been like two weeks without an update. sooooo please updat or im gonna cry! please its christmass after all! this could be my present! ive been good allllllll year.........except for that one time.....


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 24, 2006)

abichan said:


> uh,ok its been like two weeks without an update. sooooo please updat or im gonna cry! please its christmass after all! this could be my present! ive been good allllllll year.........except for that one time.....



I've got holiday obligations, homework, and necessary down time. I *-MIGHT-* update before christmas, though maybe not, but I should be able to update this break at least.


----------



## abichan (Dec 27, 2006)

Good.very good. but please make it soon.im dieing here!


----------



## abichan (Dec 28, 2006)

HOLIDAY OBLIGATIONS MY ASS! i think that over the past3 WEEKS, you could have spent at least 30 minutes everyday or every other day at that, to write a cople of paragraphs! I'M PAST BEGGING NOW! *UPDATE OR DIE!!!!!*


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 30, 2006)

abichan said:


> HOLIDAY OBLIGATIONS MY ASS! i think that over the past3 WEEKS, you could have spent at least 30 minutes everyday or every other day at that, to write a cople of paragraphs! I'M PAST BEGGING NOW! *UPDATE OR DIE!!!!!*



You've obviously not been reading my threads for very long. You see, when my fans give me orders, I generally stop posting my fics. So SHUT THE FUCK UP PEASENT/FAN. I MAKE THE RULES HERE.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 30, 2006)

good work junkie keep on yelling lmao


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2006)

Good FF  cant wait for Update


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Jan 2, 2007)

yo whats up? I've been gone for a while now but thought id check in here first. i guess that there havent been any updates? oh well. take your time man. were all more than patient enough to wait for it.


----------



## abichan (Jan 2, 2007)

feh.speak for yourself. yeah i guess i could be paitent...i guess...


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2007)

Lol i can wait for a year i dont care .. as long as it comes sometime


----------



## abichan (Jan 2, 2007)

HAH! waow, you must have paitence of steel then.lol


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 3, 2007)

abichan said:


> HAH! waow, you must have paitence of steel then.lol



Yes I know. It's a bitch. I've got school and a social life (a girl) to juggle and I have to do a lot of reading. (Both for school and *cough* research.  You know what I mean.   (No lemon just, i need to research how everyone else does avatar before I can continue with it.) But that's small. Things have just been coming up. I'll get back to this stuff. If it takes years (it won't) I'll finish all of my fics.

Btw, check my NaruSakuHina and NaruHina christmas threads.


----------



## abichan (Jan 3, 2007)

uhh, sure ill get right on that. and its alright, i understand that you have obligations. i have also been a bad girl, i havent updated my fic in about 3 weeks. i have it writen, just not typed. check it out if you want. 
its called: Converting Nightmares to Dreams (NaruHina)


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Jan 15, 2007)

WTF!!!!!!! no more posting?!?! i just got back to stay! i have no social life for once and my favorite pass-time is gone!! D; i need something to do now that im single again! i have faaar too much open time! please post again Hina junkie!!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 15, 2007)

HEY HinaJunkie713! Its been a while since I came to one of your threads I've been busy writing and starting my own fic

That Christmas one is NEVER gonna be finished is it? lol


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 18, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> HEY HinaJunkie713! Its been a while since I came to one of your threads I've been busy writing and starting my own fic
> 
> That Christmas one is NEVER gonna be finished is it? lol



Maybe next Christmas? ... 

It's midterms next week so I got to study. So of course I'll loaf instead and have plenty of time to write. (Also i have 4 of 6 in one day) so I'll try to do a ton of updating. I may be writing a few .hack//(sign/infection) etc fics. (Mimiru rocks! RasenganChidori remember the chick in the original thing i wrote?) I reeeeeeally want to write a Eureka 7 fic or two but it'd have to be a one shot cause me and sci-fi are like oil and water. We don't mix. I'm gonna finish the Avatar fic, this one, all my Naruto ones except the christmas fic. Even the narusakuhina's getting a little more. Just let me get passed my monsterous 12 hours of exams next tuesday. Oh! I'm finally on fanfiction.net look up Junkie713


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 18, 2007)

Haha a maybe he says...

Maybe I should just write the continuation myself


----------



## abichan (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree R-master!you can save this story


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Jan 18, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Maybe next Christmas? ...
> 
> It's midterms next week so I got to study. So of course I'll loaf instead and have plenty of time to write. (Also i have 4 of 6 in one day) so I'll try to do a ton of updating. I may be writing a few .hack//(sign/infection) etc fics. (Mimiru rocks! RasenganChidori remember the chick in the original thing i wrote?) I reeeeeeally want to write a Eureka 7 fic or two but it'd have to be a one shot cause me and sci-fi are like oil and water. We don't mix. I'm gonna finish the Avatar fic, this one, all my Naruto ones except the christmas fic. Even the narusakuhina's getting a little more. Just let me get passed my monsterous 12 hours of exams next tuesday. Oh! I'm finally on fanfiction.net look up Junkie713



^^ in that case im going to add you to my favorite author list immediatly!!! (its like... free of spam!!) btw me and a friend made a naruto fic. it has a few oc's (only 2 thus far) but she says my comedy scenes are interesting. she does most of if not all the action (lucky) but im glad that there will be an update at all even though it'll be a little late.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 19, 2007)

abichan said:


> I agree R-master!you can save this story



Well feel free to take this christmas one. But if you touch my any of the others ESPECIALLY this one you will pay the price.

As to updates. Think next friday. MAYBE this weekend. But I have to study, learn to restring my stratacastor and to tune it, and practice the chords I learned before my high e string broke.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 19, 2007)

R-Really? cool!

I was kidding at first, but then i changed my mind 

But yea, don't worry, i won't touch ANY of your other fics. I mean, that's just wrong. If i want something, i ask first....usually.

I have high respect for you Hinajunkie713. I'll leave the fics alone - sept for the Christmas one.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 20, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> R-Really? cool!
> 
> I was kidding at first, but then i changed my mind
> 
> ...



That's good. And, _Oh... Pride._  *Happy Tears of Pride and Joy*
... *cough* Ehem.  Thanks


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

dude this just made me wince at my own fan fic (naruanko pairing) blahh damn it i have them doing hard core shit and then i find this thinking it is another naruanko with a bit of hinata thrown in god damn it how am i going to wright another chapter with this in my head


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

sorry if that sounded harsh mostly it was a joke (reason im putting it in two posts is to increase my total post # for bath house)


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 21, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> sorry if that sounded harsh mostly it was a joke (reason im putting it in two posts is to increase my total post # for bath house)



Yeah.... I'm gonna have to ask that you not double post in my threads and you combine your two posts. You must not have been here for the period when mods and admins were on my ass about double posts and spam.

As to harshness, w/e. It doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Jan 24, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Yeah.... I'm gonna have to ask that you not double post in my threads and you combine your two posts. You must not have been here for the period when mods and admins were on my ass about double posts and spam.
> 
> As to harshness, w/e. It doesn't really matter to me.



xD!  i remember that day. it was mostly like three people. that was back when we had like... alot of other people. i dont know most of  he people now.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 25, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> xD!  i remember that day. it was mostly like three people. that was back when we had like... alot of other people. i dont know most of  he people now.



XD Yeah we got in sooooo much trouble... or.. I did... >> << Lots of angry personal messages. Threats of being banned, me and my cohorts. So yeah don't double post in my threads.

Ok here's the first update in awhile. Hopefully more will come today.
Oh and Harumi is the name for Naruto's mum. It means Spring Beauty or something like that. I just randomly picked one off of a list of japanese names.



> _“AHHHHH!”
> “Harumi!"
> “Arashi! I think it’s time!”_
> 
> ...


----------



## abichan (Jan 26, 2007)

sigh, are there ever gonna be any new updates?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 26, 2007)

abichan said:


> sigh, are there ever gonna be any new updates?



WTF do you think my last post was? Gimme a break ok, schools been kicking my ass lately and I wasn't even gonna write today. If you lot don't like the rate I dish this stuff out then well too bad. I really don't feel like dealing with Naruto anymore. All the interest is pretty much gone. I have original stuff to write AND I started a creative writing class/club at my high school that i'm gonna have to teach, run, and have examples of my best -original- work for maybe each week (a new one that is). I don't need to do these fics anymore cause I got others I actually do want to write. I only write these still cause it's where my fan base is but if you don't like how I do it maybe I should just cut this entire forum loose. Maybe I should... I mean I've lost count of how many times I've asked y'all to stfu about the updates. This isn't the big part of my life and other stuff merits more time. I really would be glad to be rid of writing Naruto...


----------



## abichan (Jan 26, 2007)

uhhh...hina junkie? maybe you should take a break from the computor, and take a chill pill. i was not attempting to push yer buttons in any way. 
please, calm down.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Jan 26, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> WTF do you think my last post was? Gimme a break ok, schools been kicking my ass lately and I wasn't even gonna write today. If you lot don't like the rate I dish this stuff out then well too bad. I really don't feel like dealing with Naruto anymore. All the interest is pretty much gone. I have original stuff to write AND I started a creative writing class/club at my high school that i'm gonna have to teach, run, and have examples of my best -original- work for maybe each week (a new one that is). I don't need to do these fics anymore cause I got others I actually do want to write. I only write these still cause it's where my fan base is but if you don't like how I do it maybe I should just cut this entire forum loose. Maybe I should... I mean I've lost count of how many times I've asked y'all to stfu about the updates. This isn't the big part of my life and other stuff merits more time. I really would be glad to be rid of writing Naruto...


IF you quit writing naruto please at least send me some of the original stuff. im used to your writing styles. i wouldnt copy because... well its stupid to copy something from someone else. and i didnt copy it when i was shown the first time. so if ya do e-mail me SOMETHING at     Hollow_Kurosaki92@yahoo.com

but i would be quite pleased if you didnt stop writing this.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 26, 2007)

abichan said:


> uhhh...hina junkie? maybe you should take a break from the computor, and take a chill pill. i was not attempting to push yer buttons in any way.
> please, calm down.



I've told you, ALL OF YOU, many times not to bug me about updating anymore. I'm sick of it.

And I'll probably keep writing the Naruto fics. I will take a break though I think. (Possibly a long break.) But anyway... I'd like to write a few .hack//(sign/infection/etc) I can't write a lott one cause it'd have to be Shugo/Rena i*c*st w/ possible lemon... cause that's soooo where the story's going... but some people might not like me for that. (I love how .hack stories have gone where other anime (hell most tv) is afraid to go. les AND i*c*st couplings.) Maybe eureka seven but later cause I don't have the balls to mess with that right now.... I might write a bleach (yes I watch that) if just to appease my longest and most loyal fan and of course I'll finish a long avatar - last airbender fic. (All the others would have been long one shots most likely. They're kind of hard stories to mess with... I know I already said this all before and to people annoyed about that...

  :shrooms


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Jan 27, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> I've told you, ALL OF YOU, many times not to bug me about updating anymore. I'm sick of it.
> 
> And I'll probably keep writing the Naruto fics. I will take a break though I think. (Possibly a long break.) But anyway... I'd like to write a few .hack//(sign/infection/etc) I can't write a lott one cause it'd have to be Shugo/Rena i*c*st w/ possible lemon... cause that's soooo where the story's going... but some people might not like me for that. (I love how .hack stories have gone where other anime (hell most tv) is afraid to go. les AND i*c*st couplings.) Maybe eureka seven but later cause I don't have the balls to mess with that right now.... I might write a bleach (yes I watch that) if just to appease my longest and most loyal fan and of course I'll finish a long avatar - last airbender fic. (All the others would have been long one shots most likely. They're kind of hard stories to mess with... I know I already said this all before and to people annoyed about that...
> 
> :shrooms



O.o  the bleach thing was directed at me right????  lol.  however it goes is up to you though. if you feel the need to take a break, however long then go ahead. i completely ignored naruto somehow because i was obsessing over Zelda,Bleach,and rurouni kenshin (still watching now). but i ended back at naruto. so. make a choice. and lets hope that its a choice that suits you best.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 27, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> O.o  the bleach thing was directed at me right????  lol.  however it goes is up to you though. if you feel the need to take a break, however long then go ahead. i completely ignored naruto somehow because i was obsessing over Zelda,Bleach,and rurouni kenshin (still watching now). but i ended back at naruto. so. make a choice. and lets hope that its a choice that suits you best.



Zelda isn't a cartoon/anime is it? If it is cool. I love that game. Especially ocarina and the wind fish one (the two I've actually owned.) Anyway I'm sick of Naruto for now. I will finish all my fics one day, even the Pokemon one i wrote in middle school cause I had a good idea for it. But well, a bad try/time with an adorable shy girl at my school kind of killed my interest with Hinata. And all of my naruto fics kind of revolve around her at least some of the time. She was kind of my main appeal to the show. I won't write kenshin. I loved the show but 1, it's finished. 2, I haven't seen it in a hella long time. and 3 I don't think I can write the fighting styles. (I can write sword fights but they go a bit weird with it. If you don't like bleach anymore then I guess I wrote write it. That would have required a lot of you tubing.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2007)

Well ive seen Zelda as a cartoon i think.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 27, 2007)

?Drain/Neno? said:


> Well ive seen Zelda as a cartoon i think.


Well, I thought i saw a preview for one a long ass way back. Like the mid 1990s.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Jan 29, 2007)

theres a zelda manga o.o its right here too.     
i enjoyed these. and i even thought about a zelda fanfic. xD


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 3, 2007)

*NOTICE!!!* THE NARUTO ANIME TIME SKIP STARTS NEXT THURSDAY AND ENDS THE THURSDAY AFTER THAT!!! NO OBSENELY LONG WAIT IN BETWEEN!! STRAIGHT INTO THE MANGA STORYLINE!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 4, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> *THE NARUTO ANIME TIME SKIP STARTS NEXT THURSDAY AND ENDS THE THURSDAY AFTER THAT!!! *NO OBSENELY LONG WAIT IN BETWEEN!! STRAIGHT INTO THE MANGA STORYLINE!!! WOOHOO!!!


 
Mind explaining that part?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 4, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Mind explaining that part?



Um. The Naruto Anime, (in japanese not dubbed - though it will be subbed on you tube) is one episode away from hitting the time skip that's in the anime. Next thursday it shows, it'll be subbed on youtube by next saturday. Then the following thursday/saturday the anime starts at chapter 245 (at the end of the time skip when naruto comes back) So... AN END OF THE IDIOTIC AND LAME FILLERS APPROACHES!!!!


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Feb 4, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Um. The Naruto Anime, (in japanese not dubbed - though it will be subbed on you tube) is one episode away from hitting the time skip that's in the anime. Next thursday it shows, it'll be subbed on youtube by next saturday. Then the following thursday/saturday the anime starts at chapter 245 (at the end of the time skip when naruto comes back) So... AN END OF THE IDIOTIC AND LAME FILLERS APPROACHES!!!!



yay! nobody likes fillers! ... so its finnally gunna get into Kakashi Gaiden?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 4, 2007)

From what i heard, they are going to skip Kakashi Gaiden.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Feb 4, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> From what i heard, they are going to skip Kakashi Gaiden.



...   i wanted to see kakashi gaiden too....>.<


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 6, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> ...   i wanted to see kakashi gaiden too....>.<



TV.com says they're going straight to Naruto's return to Konoha.


----------



## Darkcrusader (Feb 6, 2007)

I heard they were gonna make Kakashi gaiden into a movie.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Feb 6, 2007)

I highly doubt they're going to make kakashi gaiden, they've wasted way more than enough time as it is on fillers. Besides it's not even that important or great. And make a movie out of it? Sorry but you definatively heard wrong. I don't think the 3rd movies even been released ondvd yet so let alone a 4th NARUTO movie not based on naruto


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 7, 2007)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> I highly doubt they're going to make kakashi gaiden, they've wasted way more than enough time as it is on fillers. Besides it's not even that important or great. And make a movie out of it? Sorry but you definatively heard wrong. I don't think the 3rd movies even been released ondvd yet so let alone a 4th NARUTO movie not based on naruto



Ok I gotta write 3 personal stories this weekend (as well as the second 'chapter' of the piece I sent rasenganchidori perhaps) this weekend so no updates unless I really get into it - which is actually kind of likely to be honest...

As to the movies... I don't watch them. They're too long, predictable, and overall just not good enough. Movies general are predictable honestly.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Feb 7, 2007)

i like the movies... O.o...
KEEP WRITING THAT STORY! i need to know what happens next.... and that was a funny thing at the end ^^. "so... what do you think of my daughter"   XDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 7, 2007)

I make a point of avoiding movies based on tv shows... they aren't usually very good.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Feb 8, 2007)

>.>
<.<
i may sound kinda dumb saying this but ...um... does anyone listen to 
Asian Kung Fu Generation? if so any recommendations?
and you said there may be a post this weekend. if so do you think itll be saturaday or thursday?


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 8, 2007)

this may also b stupid but since im not exactly familiar with all of the naruto japanese things but uhh whats kakashi gaiden? me confuzzled


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 9, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> >.>
> <.<
> i may sound kinda dumb saying this but ...um... does anyone listen to
> Asian Kung Fu Generation? if so any recommendations?
> and you said there may be a post this weekend. if so do you think itll be saturaday or thursday?



No posts... 3 personal true life non fiction stories done well for english class... huge band concert... talking to girl.. Yeah I'm kind of booked sorry. 
And no I don't listen to them. Who are they?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Feb 10, 2007)

i liked them before they did this but.. it's one of the bands that did naruto themes. they did the second opening: Haruka Kanata. im not a total super naruto doofus anymore, i've just taken a liking to Japanese rock ^^. and umm.... look up Riraito or Kimi to iu hana on youtube. They're good songs ^^ unless of course your not into that stuff. then listen to whatever you feel like.         

on another note is it that same girl you mentioned the other time? xD

and yeah it makes sense that people are busy. i dunno why but everyone i know is busy including myself.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 10, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> i liked them before they did this but.. it's one of the bands that did naruto themes. they did the second opening: Haruka Kanata. im not a total super naruto doofus anymore, i've just taken a liking to Japanese rock ^^. and umm.... look up Riraito or Kimi to iu hana on youtube. They're good songs ^^ unless of course your not into that stuff. then listen to whatever you feel like.
> 
> on another note is it that same girl you mentioned the other time? xD
> 
> and yeah it makes sense that people are busy. i dunno why but everyone i know is busy including myself.


"taken a liking to japanese rock" yeah me too. I've got like, all of the eureka 7 music, invoke (gundam seed intro), days (one of the bleach intros) and a crap load else downloaded... I don't even really care its all in japanese.
"on another note is it that same girl you mentioned the other time? xD" there've been two this year, i've mentioned them both at one point or another but I don't think this one was in this particular thread or you weren't here for it so i'm thinking no.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Feb 11, 2007)

it wasnt in a thread. it was when i talked to you on aim. ya know? you made me edit your posts so you wouldnt get in trouble for double posting

and lolz. i have all the bleach and naruto themes so far, and im just sorta looking up more japanese rock groups. but ya according to my friends im turning japanese. xDD its not my fault that i like that music


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 11, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> it wasnt in a thread. it was when i talked to you on aim. ya know? you made me edit your posts so you wouldnt get in trouble for double posting
> 
> and lolz. i have all the bleach and naruto themes so far, and im just sorta looking up more japanese rock groups. but ya according to my friends im turning japanese. xDD its not my fault that i like that music



Psh, there's nothing wrong with Japanese rock.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Feb 11, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Psh, there's nothing wrong with Japanese rock.



that exactley what i said.   ive also started to like full metal alchemist, even though the series ended....at least i think it did...someone told me that.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 11, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> that exactley what i said.   ive also started to like full metal alchemist, even though the series ended....at least i think it did...someone told me that.



eh... I liked that show until the chimera episode where the little girl got combined with her dog by her father... I was in a bad state for a few days after that episode...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 11, 2007)

I never get a chance to watch FMA, i have no funcking idea when it's on.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 11, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> I never get a chance to watch FMA, i have no funcking idea when it's on.



4 words: Fucking Late Summer Nights

It's on the summer schedule. And for some reason inuyasha's only one saturdays on the summer schedule too. I WANT TO WATCH THAT ON TUES/WENESDAYS!! DAMN YOU SCHOOL!!!

Er... anyway... I got the week after next off and my next english book is a play so (of course) we wouldn't understand it on our own (Pfft, try me I can probably write shakespearian tongue - though this is the Crucible, after Shakespeare's time.) Anyway, we'll read it in class so that'll free up a lot of time. I'll probably get an essay but beyond that no serious homework I'm guessing. Anyway again, I might update that week, but I will have writing to do as my after school creative writing class - which I'm gonna teach - starts this wenesday and I'm gonna have to have updates for the running story I started for the class as an example. (See rasenganchidori for a copy) That class has priority over fan fiction cause it's basically especially manditory homework. If i fail to update more than a few times it'll probably fall apart, and I can't have that. I want to come back and teach a real creative writing class at my school...


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Feb 11, 2007)

yes thast right. THE ORIGINAL FAN GETS IT FIRST!!! >=D!!! lolz

seriously though it's some good reading in my opinion. i just need to get my hands on chapter 2 ^^


----------



## Knightblood (Feb 16, 2007)

*CRAZY, and sorry, and CRAZY agian*

{White fang}Dattobayo!!!, GOD DAMN IT, UPDATE. PIGIONS CHICKENS
       RAMEN RAMEN.  (Knightblood)okay I'm awake now what the hell did I type. WHITE FANG, why did you type for me. {White fang speaking} I wanted to be crazy for a little bit.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 17, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> {White fang}Dattobayo!!!, GOD DAMN IT, UPDATE. PIGIONS CHICKENS
> RAMEN RAMEN.  (Knightblood)okay I'm awake now what the hell did I type. WHITE FANG, why did you type for me. {White fang speaking} I wanted to be crazy for a little bit.



How the hell do you have so many smilies?

On that topic, how the hell do I? Isn't the limit 6 or 8?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just saw the first two episodes of naruto post time skip. S'cool. They start with a big flash foreward to when they find Sasuke.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Feb 18, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> How the hell do you have so many smilies?
> 
> On that topic, how the hell do I? Isn't the limit 6 or 8?
> 
> ...



i tried to watch but my internet died last night. ill check those out now.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 26, 2007)

K.. Sorry all about the lack of updates over my winter break. I caught the flu from my step mom and was forceably confined to my bed for rest.  Stupid parents making me sick.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Feb 26, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> K.. Sorry all about the lack of updates over my winter break. I caught the flu from my step mom and was forceably confined to my bed for rest.  Stupid parents making me sick.



my dad caught the flu on Thursday and since then weve all been forced to stay in. that and im grounded. i feel the pain.  . but im content for i have started to write a story based on Aztec mythology mixed with a few things from Devil may cry and Full metal alchemist. its ok i guess.... but i need something GOOD to read now.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Mar 6, 2007)

K I got a snowday today and now that my homework's done i'm gonna spend it updating this fic. This bit's small - it mostly finishes up (or at least continues) where i left off but I will do more.



> By the time Anko was actually awake and fully aware the person guiding her to the Hokage’s office had already gotten her to the Hokage building and was leading her up the stairs to Tsunade’s office. _Pfft, This woman’s a lot faster than most of the men who’ve had to do this… I wonder…_ Anko scowled and made a mental note to threaten the next man who had to do this to be quick. By now, Anko could have walked unaided, but she felt like shit from last night and decided to let the woman save her the effort of hauling her body up all those stairs. She hardly even cared about how ridiculous she must have looked. This was hardly the first time someone had had to carry her to the Hokage’s office.
> “We’re here,” the woman helping her said quietly. Nonetheless it still made Anko jump – sadly out of the woman’s grasp and onto her own feet.
> _Damn reflexes_, she growled, in thought though, not actually out loud. Instead she flashed a sheepish grin. “Uh thanks,” she said, moving over to the door to the Hokage’s office.
> The person merely shrugged. “Right well, I’ve got work to do. Good bye.” With that the woman left. Anko didn’t wait for her to disappear around a corner or through a door or anything but instead just shrugged and opened the door to the Hokage’s office and went in. She found Tsunade looking expectantly up at her before she’d even started closing the door and spoke before she had a chance to. “Good, you’re here. Sit down.” Anko did, pulling over one of the chairs in front of Tsunade’s desk. She opened her mouth to speak but the Hokage beat her to it. “You’re training Naruto Uzumaki. Why?”
> ...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok. I garuntee many pages of updates if someone can link me to a good (LONG) NaruSaku and by good i mean my standards judged by me, not yours by you.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Mar 7, 2007)

just go to fanfiction.net and look stuff up randomly. thats what i do ffrom time to time. it usually works out the way i like.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Mar 8, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> just go to fanfiction.net and look stuff up randomly. thats what i do ffrom time to time. it usually works out the way i like.



Well yeah, i do that. but most fan fiction on ff.net sucks. The goods stuff's in the c2 but i've read almost all of it and it's harder to search for what i want. Just make suggestions people.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Mar 9, 2007)

omg....i thought you stopped writing, and i got grounded...waaah. its gonn take me hours to read. does anyone have the fics url with all the chaptors lined up?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Mar 9, 2007)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> omg....i thought you stopped writing, and i got grounded...waaah. its gonn take me hours to read. does anyone have the fics url with all the chaptors lined up?



This is all one big clump on ff.net I'm Junkie713



HinaJunkie713 said:


> This is all one big clump on ff.net I'm Junkie713



Ok so.. I'm a hypocrite. I'm writing a NaruSaku. It's started out kinda rough cause i'm doing it with writers block.. I want to update this today too. anyway here's the link to the NaruSaku: Some spoiler pics here.

I'm amazed. I've had all my other fics on ff.net for a few months now and most of them are barely reviewed. They're all NaruHina's mostly. I put a short intro into a NaruSaku up, and a few *-hours-* later i've got 5 reviews. Kinda says something about where the fans are leaning...


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Mar 18, 2007)

HAHAAH. NaruSaku isnt that bad.... its not my favorite though. Naruto couples are actually kinda old i think. ive been reading Hellsing though. Alucard eats everyone. its a good change for the time being i think.

i dont think that ALL the fans lean that way. just a good portion. i actually am very interested in this new fic. you are very descriptive in it. *AND YOU NEED TO UPDATE IT SOON*

..please?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Mar 18, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> HAHAAH. NaruSaku isnt that bad.... its not my favorite though. Naruto couples are actually kinda old i think. ive been reading Hellsing though. Alucard eats everyone. its a good change for the time being i think.
> 
> i dont think that ALL the fans lean that way. just a good portion. i actually am very interested in this new fic. you are very descriptive in it. *AND YOU NEED TO UPDATE IT SOON*
> 
> ..please?



Wait... you read my NaruSaku fic... you didn't review it and post -on that thread- WTF man. You're supposed to be my most loyal fan. -.- All stories are stopped until my NaruSaku get's some read/reviewing -on this forum-. Link to thread's in my sig.

After that get's dealt with  GLARE  i may do some short fics and one shots for non-naruto/sasuke/sakura/hinata pairings. I'll still do the last three with other people. Request pairings please, I'll just write what pairings people want i guess. AFTER the NaruSaku gets some attention for you lot. That fic and this fic will not suffer for the lil fics.
READ AND REVIEW!!
...
Peace.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Mar 18, 2007)

but... i DID review D;!!! i reviewed in FF.net though. >.>


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Mar 19, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> but... i DID review D;!!! i reviewed in FF.net though. >.>



noooooooooooooooooooooooo. I got plenty of reviews there. Plus yours was short and non descript. And looking at a thread with 3 relatively large posts and no comments -at all- is depressing and disinheartening. It makes me want to quit writing all together.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Mar 19, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooo. I got plenty of reviews there. Plus yours was short and non descript. And looking at a thread with 3 relatively large posts and no comments -at all- is depressing and disinheartening. It makes me want to quit writing all together.



NOOO!!! DONT QUIT WRITING!!! i didnt even know it existed until like.. a day or two ago. if it helps then ill go describe what i did and didnt like in whatever detail i can now. >.>


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Apr 9, 2007)

'Ey, my ever loyal fans. I got a job for you. There was a humor fic i read a while back where the rookie 9 team guy and gaara's team were taken off by carrages to some hot spring resort for some amount of time. Gaara had a lot of girls after him and the pairings were NaruHina, SakuSasu, ShikaTem, NejiTen. Find it for me?  If you need more info just tell me. Oh, and a reward for the first person to find it.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Apr 10, 2007)

ok. was this on fan fiction.net? or do you not remember at all..?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Apr 11, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> ok. was this on fan fiction.net? or do you not remember at all..?



I thought so.. but I've been searching fff.net every way I know how for the last 3 days. (this is a good humor fic.. i think it was a humor fic)


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Apr 11, 2007)

are you sure it wasnt romance? or maybe romance/humor?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Apr 11, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> are you sure it wasnt romance? or maybe romance/humor?



No man, I'm not. There were definately romances. SakuSasu with Sakura pathetic over Sasuke and Sasuke still an ass. Standard ShikaTem, NaruHina where Naruto liked Hinata (suddenly not for a long time) and hit on her and she didn't know what to do with herself. Neji got drunk and hit on tenten. Orochimaru's guys came around at some point, i forget why. And Gaara had girls crawling all over him. Kiba headed the party. Kankuro and Choiji became friends cause they both got testy about being called fat at the same time... Well I know it was about both of them being 'chubby'. Um... Shikamaru and Temari share a room and hook up by the end. At the end they're upset cause they won't see eachother a lot. Sasuke makes it clear Sakura's not to look at other guys cause he's the jealous type. Theres a part with a mountain with lots of timed explosives. Hinata gets caught in a genjutsu that makes her think she's being sucked down into a swamp (other people fall for the same genjutsu.) Um... is that enough info? I think I can remember more... It was a long fic...

And reply on the NaruSaku Fic thread. I actually plan to update that today so I want it active.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Apr 12, 2007)

k. ill look but if/when i find it most likely wont be too soon. im getting caught up in one that i found while looking up romance ones.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Apr 12, 2007)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> k. ill look but if/when i find it most likely wont be too soon. im getting caught up in one that i found while looking up romance ones.



Great... CHECK THE NARUSAKU DAMNIT! There's a small update.


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 14, 2007)

update please.  i like the Fanfic. sorry about the post before, Whitefang got control of my hands.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Apr 14, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> update please.  i like the Fanfic. sorry about the post before, Whitefang got control of my hands.



K... uh.. No problem...


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah i am alittle crazy.  i have ADHD


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Apr 14, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> yeah i am alittle crazy.  i have ADHD



Yeah... So do I.


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah i read that earlier.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (May 6, 2007)

Ok Sorry I've not been updating or posting or anything like that lately. My posts won't come till about 6 pm at the earliest now and they'll still be pretty scarce. I will try to get back to updating but i am dealing with lots of school shit cause its the end of the year and i spent the last 2 weeks moving to a different town, though not switching schools (hence the time tables) so I gotta commute basically and not go back and forth more than once to save gas money. Also my dad's using this time to get me some experiance driving so that'll make things take longer. (Either I'll go to slow cause I'm anxious or i'll speed way too fast cause i'm anxious and get pulled over.) Anyway I'll try to update some weekend soon.

Btw I just took the SATs yesterday (5/5/07) and they were horrible... And by horrible I mean boring. Like beyond boring. Not hard. There was one math section everyone I know was like "wtf" for and a few questions in the english with words i didn't know but most of it, like 90% was cake.


----------



## Reko 3 (May 6, 2007)

Was the rest pie?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (May 7, 2007)

Reko 3 said:


> Was the rest pie?



It was mostly just a reasoning test. So yeah, it was.


----------



## Pentavus (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey HinaJunkie, I've been reading your posts and I think I found it. its  . thanks for the fics!!!


----------



## Pentavus (Oct 12, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> 'Ey, my ever loyal fans. I got a job for you. There was a humor fic i read a while back where the rookie 9 team guy and gaara's team were taken off by carrages to some hot spring resort for some amount of time. Gaara had a lot of girls after him and the pairings were NaruHina, SakuSasu, ShikaTem, NejiTen. Find it for me?  If you need more info just tell me. Oh, and a reward for the first person to find it.



Hey HinaJunkie, I think I've found it. Here's the link  

Thanks for all the fics!


----------

